# LG 4K Oled55c6p Owners Thread!



## gavros777

Where are the owners, where are the reviews? Don't be shy!









I'll be soon an owner as soon crutchfield gets them in stock.
I thought to make this thread for the owners to share their thoughts and feelings about this tv and inform people that plan to buy this TV/Monitor.


----------



## anoob

$4k for this, probably not worth it for me. I don't even watch TV.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob*
> 
> $4k for this, probably not worth it for me. I don't even watch TV.


Crutchfield has it for $2,999 and you should be able to pricematch it with bestbuy and amazon when they get it on stock.
I will not be using it as a TV and i read it has low enough input lag to be used as a pc monitor.

Only thing that worries me is recent rumors about a white flash issue many report in other forums.


----------



## gavros777

Ok got this tv setup and running last night but... not ready for Star Citizen just yet.









First this tv doesn't include an hdmi cable so i had to run to radioshack and get a crappy hdmi cable that at least gets the job done.
I'm experiencing the same problems callsignvega did when he first got this tv and i haven't solved them all just yet.

This tv at 4:4:4 60hz loses signal from time to time and i think on one occasion i lost signal even at 4:4:4 59hz.
Callsignvega recommended to change the refresh rate at the edid info of the tv which i have yet to figure out how to access that edid in this tv.
First time using a tv by the way after 16 years, i was dealing with pc monitors all that time so excuse me for being unable to find the edid.


----------



## dubldwn

Do you like it? What is your viewing distance?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Do you like it? What is your viewing distance?


After i upgraded my desk and attached to it a 28" wide keyboard tray underneath, my viewing distance can be from 2 feet up to 5 feet! I think 3 feet is the sweet spot.
This tv so far is much better than the crossover 44k i was using prior to it. In the beginning the mouse movement felt slow but after putting the tv to game mode the mouse movement felt as fast as on the crossover.
Needless to say the picture quality blows the crossover out of the water plus i had to deal with some horizontal banding issues in the crossover monitor that dont exist in this tv, even when many people reported vertical banding on this oled tv mine came banding and dead pixel free!

I will watch some movies tonight and play some games tomorrow when i get my new hdmi calbe in the mail and finally solve the 4:4:4 60hz losing signal glitch and report back here my experience.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Man, to use OLED as a monitor.... I'd be afraid of the burn in.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Man, to use OLED as a monitor.... I'd be afraid of the burn in.


It's almost impossible to get burn in on this tv. It has pixel shifting technology, compensation cycles etc that make it near to impossible to get burn in.
There are people who left this tv on for more than 9 hours straight displaying the same image and the image retention was cured by the compensation cycle soon after.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> It's almost impossible to get burn in on this tv. It has pixel shifting technology, compensation cycles etc that make it near to impossible to get burn in.
> There are people who left this tv on for more than 9 hours straight displaying the same image and the image retention was cured by the compensation cycle soon after.


I hope it's more than just a selling feature. That'd be awesome.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I hope it's more than just a selling feature. That'd be awesome.


Check this link
http://televisions.reviewed.com/features/what-to-know-about-oled-screen-burn-in-problems-causes-image-retention
An excerpt from above link

"To start, we booted up the title menu of a Blu-ray (The Fifth Element) and let it run on the LG 55EG9100 (a full-HD OLED) for about 20 hours straight.

Was it a bit risky? Sure. But we love you, and science demands sacrifices.

The Fifth Element is a good test case because the main menu has several high-contrast features-such as a checkerboard pattern-that stand out when burnt into a screen. And sure enough, after 20 hours of run time you could still see/read the menu items (Play Movie, Languages, etc.) and that big checkerboard, even after changing to a blank gray screen.

After turning the TV off for 10 minutes, we turned it back on, and discovered that a healthy portion of the Blu-ray menu image retention was cleared up. It seemed like it was all gone, and wasn't noticeable when watching other kinds of content. On closer inspection, however, it was evident that there was still some minor image retention left over.
(Continuing to use the EG9100 cleared up serious IR much faster than leaving it off for extended periods of time.)"


----------



## gavros777

Just played some gta 5 on the oled55c6p and the game started at night time, i couldn't believe my eyes, what kind of darkness was that!
It felt like i was playing a different game! I'm so gonna enjoy star citizen on this tv, travelling the vastness of darkness/space lol.


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes, the OLED55C6P is the best gaming display out there. The picture quality and immersion is just ridiculous.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, the OLED55C6P is the best gaming display out there. The picture quality and immersion is just ridiculous.


I'm so glad to see you here CallsignVega!






















Do you still have your tv at 59hz?
I tried putting mine at 59hz on nvidia control panel and still experience loss of signal when in 4:4:4 chroma everytime i turn the tv off and then back on using the remote.
Reading your posts it looks i have to change the refresh rate on the edid info of the tv but don't know how to access that. Is this the service menu?

By the way at 4:4:4 so far i'm only losing signal when turning the tv off and then on using the remote. I was playing gta5 at 4:4:4 and 60hz with no problems.

Another question i would like to ask, have you calibrated your tv?
Did you do it on game mode or standard mode?
Can you share your settings?


----------



## gavros777

Here's a pic of my tv


----------



## CallsignVega

Nope, no calibration. I just keep saturation at 70 (I like game colors that pop), contrast at 100, and use brightness 50, oled light stages at 0, 30 and 100 presets depending on room brightness.

I still have the TV at 59 Hz, but games report it as like 59.94. I still get the signal disconnect at 4:4:4 60 Hz 4K, but only that mode. Well, that happens to be the only mode that I use. Talk to LG VIP too as I have to get them to update the firmware to fix this glitch. Right now, I have a small LCD off to the side that I simply turn on and off and it fixes the signal for the LG. I think the LG has too tight of signalling or something in the firmware. It only glitches some of the time, but enough to be annoying. Especially if I didn't have the LCD to turn on and off. I know it's not my GPU's as it's done it with the 980Ti and 1080. Worth the hassle though lol.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nope, no calibration. I just keep saturation at 70 (I like game colors that pop), contrast at 100, and use brightness 50, oled light stages at 0, 30 and 100 presets depending on room brightness.
> 
> I still have the TV at 59 Hz, but games report it as like 59.94. I still get the signal disconnect at 4:4:4 60 Hz 4K, but only that mode. Well, that happens to be the only mode that I use. Talk to LG VIP too as I have to get them to update the firmware to fix this glitch. Right now, I have a small LCD off to the side that I simply turn on and off and it fixes the signal for the LG. I think the LG has too tight of signalling or something in the firmware. It only glitches some of the time, but enough to be annoying. Especially if I didn't have the LCD to turn on and off. I know it's not my GPU's as it's done it with the 980Ti and 1080. Worth the hassle though lol.


Thanks for the info! I ordered by the way a monster hdmi cable from amazon that has 27gbs bandwidth. I should receive it today. I hope it handles better the signal loss glitch.
So far the 4k fusion hdmi cable performs better than my previous radioshack hdmi cable and i experience the signal loss glitch a lot fewer times.
Will test the monster cable today and report back if it performs better.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, let me try a shorter cable and I'll get back too.


----------



## gavros777

I just started using the monster hdmi cable and still experience signal loss similar to the 4k fusion cable.
It happens to me when i turn the tv off using the remote i hear a sound from my computer speakers and then when i turn it back on is a hit or miss, sometimes i will have signal and sometimes i wont.
When there's no signal turning the tv off again and back on couple times restores the signal.

I will try to call lg on monday but i think nvidia might be able to help too with their drivers.


----------



## CallsignVega

Tried a thicker/shorter cable and no difference. It also does it with my laptop, it's definitely a LG firmware issue.

LG probably doesn't know about it as the amount of people using this as a computer display is pretty small. I'm also going to call them on Monday to follow up.

The easiest way I've found to get the signal back is just turn my other monitor on and off. This resets the signals to all displays and the LG pops back to life. I've also noticed it does it much less if you set 59 Hz in NVIDIA control panel rather than 60 Hz. But they are really both 60 Hz. I wonder if LG messed up on the EDID info.


----------



## gavros777

I will try to contact nvidia too as i've read news articles of computer displays having problems due to nvidia's drivers.
The sound my computer does when turning the tv off (and one time my computer crashed too when i turned off the tv) remind me of similar situations i had with pc games when they first get released with bad driver support.

If i get some good advice by either lg or nvidia i'll make sure to post it here!


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Tried a thicker/shorter cable and no difference. It also does it with my laptop, it's definitely a LG firmware issue.
> 
> LG probably doesn't know about it as the amount of people using this as a computer display is pretty small. I'm also going to call them on Monday to follow up.
> 
> The easiest way I've found to get the signal back is just turn my other monitor on and off. This resets the signals to all displays and the LG pops back to life. I've also noticed it does it much less if you set 59 Hz in NVIDIA control panel rather than 60 Hz. But they are really both 60 Hz. I wonder if LG messed up on the EDID info.


why not turn the monitor itself off..?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Just played some gta 5 on the oled55c6p and the game started at night time, i couldn't believe my eyes, what kind of darkness was that!
> It felt like i was playing a different game! I'm so gonna enjoy star citizen on this tv, travelling the vastness of darkness/space lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, the OLED55C6P is the best gaming display out there. The picture quality and immersion is just ridiculous.


enjoy for two years, then the blues start dying/fading slightly.







welcome to organic matter.

samsung announces leaving OLED tv business for this exact reason http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1427704300


----------



## gavros777

I think lg is only using white oleds and has made a patent for it so competitors cant create oled tvs the same way and that's the reason everyone else except lg is leaving the oled tv business.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I think lg is only using white oleds and has made a patent for it so competitors cant created oled tvs the same way and that's the reason everyone else except lg is leaving the oled tv business.


hmm, I thought that was called a monopoly and they would be required to pay a large tax to have that right... meh I don't understand how the laws work lol, well, LG OLED for me is in my future, thanks for the info man, long live the mega corps with monopolies who dont have to pay large taxes for having said monopoly, i guess, lol


----------



## gavros777

Found this:
"LG is employing the patterned OLED display technology know as "Color By White", which is basically a large white only OLED with three colored sub-pixel RGB filters and one white only sub-pixel.

LG purchased the patterns from Eastman Kodak and as of today is the only methodology that can produce large screen OLED displays in high quantity with very good reliability and high yields.

No blue OLED is used so the lifespan of LG's OLED is estimated to be 30,000 hours to half life.

Hope this helps.

-Robert"


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> why not turn the monitor itself off..?


Turning electronic devices on and off quickly is not good for them. I'd rather not wear out my $3K OLED electronics. I can simply turn off and on my old crappy $30 monitor that I had in the closet, which accomplishes the same signal reset and faster to boot.

As for white OLEDs, there are no longevity issues and the OLED will last the normal lifespan of a TV.


----------



## gavros777

Holy moly, i think i just found something here!

"GTX 980 Samsung HU8550 4k60hz "*No Signal" after TV off/on*"
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777734/gtx-980-samsung-hu8550-4k60hz-quot-no-signal-quot-after-tv-off-on/?offset=29

It loooks there are many people from many other brands that have the same issue!

This post is so funny!
*"Dont want to hijack your thread but I feel we need to link our threads together as this is a terrible issue that is driving all of us who have this bug crazy!"*


----------



## gavros777

After reading this post from above geforce link
"FIXED IT!!!!!!!!! Disable Samsung Tv instant on in menu, system, general!!!! Now it doesn't matter how many times I turn the Tv off, 4K 60fps stays on!!! And the idiotic Samsung Rep tried telling me it was my HDMI cable!"

I didn't quite understood what tv instant is but found in general settings "quick start" and turned it off!
Then i just turned the tv off and on 5-7 times and never had signal loss!

Callsignvega can you test it too and tell us if it worked for you too?

UPDATE!:
Testing my tv further i was able to get signal loss again but only when in nvidia control panel trying to change 444 to rgb full, refresh rate etc.
But never again so far experienced signal loss from turning the tv off and then on(using the remote always).

The only test left to do now is turn the tv off for 5-10 minutes and then turn it on.

UPDATE 2:
While in rgb full mode i turned the tv off for 10 minutes and when i tried to turn it on i had signal loss. The second try of turning the tv off and then on restored the signal.
Still this is a good improvement as before in rgb full mode and 60 hz when i was losing signal the only way to restore it was to turn off deep color mode.

UPDATE 3:
Signal loss is back like it was before even with quick start off.
In geforce forum many threads with similar problem ended with a guy's post who solved his signal loss by using this dp1.2 to hdmi 2.0 adapter.
https://www.amazon.com/Club3D-Displayport-1-2-HDMI-CAC-1070/dp/B017BQ8I54/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1466415011&sr=1-1&keywords=DisplayPort+1.2+to+HDMI+2.0+Active+Adapter
It's out of stock so i bought this one instead.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AYQ5APE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
They say in the reviews that it uses the same chip as the club3d one. It should arrive this friday. Will test it and report back if it solves the signal loss problem for me.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ok, report back after testing that baby out.


----------



## gavros777

Found this interesting post in another forum.

"My testing for [email protected] YCbCr 4:4:4 8 bit (600Mhz) signal
I have finally found a set of HDMI cables that works with a Samsung UBD-K8500 UHD player as a source for a [email protected] YCbCr 4:4:4 8-bit (600 Mhz signal) without loosing signal integrity (shown by screen flickering or blackout, and by using an HDfury Integral to verify loss of signal integrity). I have tried the following cables, all with loss of signal integrity...

1. Blue Rigger 15 foot High Speed Cable - I noticed the drop outs immediately and thought originally that the Samsung player was defective - then I realized it was the cable.

2. Monster Cable Black Premium 12 foot - it lasted 1 minute with a stable picture. But when I reconnected it directly to the Samsung player something in the "electronics" went (the cable can show the signal speed itself) and the cable stopped functioning completely.

3. BJE Series-FE High Speed Premium Cables (3 foot and 12 foot) - The 12 foot cable supposedly passed the "Premium HDMI Certification" but apparently only for Computer Sources for the 600 Mhz signal, not consumer grade sources like the Samsung player. Both cable sizes showed loss of signal integrity.

4. KableDirect 15 foot Pro Series HDMI cable - failed also, but slightly less noticeable than the other cables.

5. PlugLug HD-1000 series High Speed cable, 16 foot - this cable had the least drop outs so far of any of the cables, but still had occasional loss of signal integrity.

6. Fusion4K High Speed 4K HDMI 2.0 cables, both 15 foot and 3 foot lengths, failed to pass a 600 Mhz signal without loosing signal integrity and was immediately noticeable.

7. Ultra Clarity flat HDMI Cable 2.0 High Speed Flexible Cord (1.5 Ft Cable length) also failed immediately to carry the signal from the Samsung player without loosing integrity.

*But the surprising winner of this contest*, the only HDMI cable to pass a 600 mHz signal from a Samsung K8500 UHD player to my LG OLED display without loosing signal integrity was *Rocketfish In-Wall HDMI 18 Gbs Ultra HD Cables*. I tested the 12 foot, 4 foot, and 1.5 foot cables, and I have seen no loss of signal integrity so far using a [email protected], YCbCr 4:4:4 8-bit (600 Mhz) source from a Samsung K8500 UHD player."

And it looks the best hdmi cable so far to be the rocketfish in wall!
I should have one by tomorrow lol.

But i think i might have already solve the signal loss problem.

Another guy chimed in and recommend to *turn off "digital audio" in nvidia control panel.*
After i did that i was able to get my monitor back to rgb full and 60hz. For 28 hours before that i was trying to put it to 60 hz and couldn't, i was stuck at rgb full 30hz.

Callsignvega can you try turning "digital audio" off in your control panel and tell us if that helped you too?


----------



## gavros777

I think it's safe to say by now and after switching back and forth from 4:2:0 to rgb full 60hz many times with no signal loss that disabling digital audio in nvidia control panel fixes the signal loss problem.


----------



## CallsignVega

Well I'll be damned gavros, that did fix it. I hadn't realized that NVIDIA was trying to send sound to the TV, taking just enough of a slice of bandwidth to screw up the TV signal.

I hate when you install new GPU drivers and it installs all this crap audio stuff. TV sound always sucks.


----------



## gavros777

Thank you for confirming that it worked for you too CallsignVega! It's awesome that we dont have to deal any more with this problem as turning the tv off and on many times every day scared the crap out of me about messing up the tv.

By the way i found some deep scratches on my tv by chance and when i put the panel under the flashlight i saw all kind of horror/scratches but two of them were too deep and shiny for me to keep this tv. I'm returning it and i already ordered another one which should be here on Monday.

I asked others who have this tv if they found any scratches on theirs and all of them denied to have any, they also denied to check their tv with a flashlight which means they could have some and not knowing. Some even told me it's better not to know lol.
I wish i never knew too as i thought my tv was perfect, but now it's hard to live with this tv after knowing where the scratches are as if i concentrate really hard i can even see them in content.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Don't you think the 55" is too large for a computer monitor? I thought the pixels well be too large and very visible.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Don't you think the 55" is too large for a computer monitor? I thought the pixels well be too large and very visible.


With this keayboard tray
https://www.amazon.com/Safco-Products-2137-Ergo-Comfort-Articulating/dp/B001B0BBSS/ref=sr_1_7?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1466799601&sr=1-7&keywords=safco+tray
i get enough distance from the tv that even if it was 65" it would still be ok.


----------



## Alistair1

Please follow up in a few days if that has really fixed your HDMI problem. I recently bought and returned a Samsung Ju6700 because I couldn't get the TV to stop blinking off and on every hour if set to 4:4:4 4K 60hz. I work in IT so I tried many possible solutions (software settings, different cables and video cards etc.), but disabling audio wasn't one of them~!

I have a 4K monitor connected via display port, and as long as I don't use sleep mode, it works flawlessly. Really hope they add display port to the LG OLED in the future.


----------



## Martha Stewart

I really want to ditch my JS9000 48" for this as you can find them on ebay for $2700 no tax. But I have to imagine that DELL oled 120hz monitor is close to release ?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> I really want to ditch my JS9000 48" for this as you can find them on ebay for $2700 no tax. But I have to imagine that DELL oled 120hz monitor is close to release ?


The dell has 1 thing better but 5 or 6 things worse than the lg=much smaller size, no 3d, no hdr, almost double the price, less than half of the 1,000,000/infinite contrast of the lg, and 6th could be that it might be using blue oleds as note lg has patented the white oled pattern and dell mentions of a mechanism that turns the monitor off every chance it gets(dare to look at your ceiling your monitor might go off lol) to prolong life which makes me suspect that it does uses blue oleds.

Not to mention owners of the dell oled might not be able to even experience that 1 better thing it will have as it requires usb-c to take advantage of the 120hz.
Another thing and that is from my personal experience, i went from a 144hz asus monitor to a 60hz crossover monitor in the past and in games i didnt see any noticeable difference except on some rare occasions. I hate we pc owners get treated as the worst customers ever and they give us panels with not even 1/3 of the futures and picture quality tv users get. Which is another reason i will try to stay away from pc monitors from now on and hope many more people do and all those crappy pc monitor makers go out of business or finally realize they should treat pc and tv users equally./stop giving us the short end of the stick.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alistair1*
> 
> Please follow up in a few days if that has really fixed your HDMI problem. I recently bought and returned a Samsung Ju6700 because I couldn't get the TV to stop blinking off and on every hour if set to 4:4:4 4K 60hz. I work in IT so I tried many possible solutions (software settings, different cables and video cards etc.), but disabling audio wasn't one of them~!
> 
> I have a 4K monitor connected via display port, and as long as I don't use sleep mode, it works flawlessly. Really hope they add display port to the LG OLED in the future.


There's a good hdmi to display port adapter. I have posted a link on 2nd page of this thread i think. So far disabling audio works for me but found users of other brands having to use the hdmi to display port adapter for their monitor/tv to work correctly.
See also the post i made i think on page 2 where a guy tested many hdmi cables and only one produced signal without losing integrity over an extended period of time.


----------



## Martha Stewart

can someone here post a pic of what this OLED looks like on your desk?

I have a 48" set up now at about 26" away, worried if I buy this 55" if it will be too big


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> The dell has 1 thing better but 5 or 6 things worse than the lg=much smaller size, no 3d, no hdr, almost double the price, less than half of the 1,000,000/infinite contrast of the lg, and 6th could be that it might be using blue oleds as note lg has patented the white oled pattern and dell mentions of a mechanism that turns the monitor off every chance it gets(dare to look at your ceiling your monitor might go off lol) to prolong life which makes me suspect that it does uses blue oleds.
> 
> Not to mention owners of the dell oled might not be able to even experience that 1 better thing it will have as *it requires usb-c to take advantage of the 120hz.*
> Another thing and that is from my personal experience, i went from a 144hz asus monitor to a 60hz crossover monitor in the past and in games i didnt see any noticeable difference except on some rare occasions. I hate we pc owners get treated as the worst customers ever and they give us panels with not even 1/3 of the futures and picture quality tv users get. Which is another reason i will try to stay away from pc monitors from now on and hope many more people do and all those crappy pc monitor makers go out of business or finally realize they should treat pc and tv users equally./stop giving us the short end of the stick.


so this means to power that DELL OLED it would require a GPU with USB-C out?(which would be zero?)


----------



## x3sphere

With the recent price drops I am also thinking of getting the C6...worried it might be too big for general use though. I'm also slightly concerned about burn in as I'd have it on the desktop at least 5 hours a day. I've owned one of the older 1080p OLEDs for a year now and haven't had any issues with burn in, but I rarely have static screens up on it. Anyone use this for daily tasks and not just gaming?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> so this means to power that DELL OLED it would require a GPU with USB-C out?(which would be zero?)


There's hopes since they delayed it that they might add dp 1.3 to it but there's no confirmation about it only hopes.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> With the recent price drops I am also thinking of getting the C6...worried it might be too big for general use though. I'm also slightly concerned about burn in as I'd have it on the desktop at least 5 hours a day. I've owned one of the older 1080p OLEDs for a year now and haven't had any issues with burn in, but I rarely have static screens up on it. Anyone use this for daily tasks and not just gaming?


I use it for daily tasks too, one time when i locked my computer and left it for couple hours on the lock screen, the clock on the bottom left corner left some image retention which went away within 5 minutes of use. You cant get permanent burn in on this tv as it has technology that prevents that.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> can someone here post a pic of what this OLED looks like on your desk?
> 
> I have a 48" set up now at about 26" away, worried if I buy this 55" if it will be too big


Can't take pics right now, got to clean my room first lol.
But to give you an idea, i have this tv on this desk
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FAJ1X0C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
and without the use of this keyboard tray
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001B0BBSS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
it feels very close to my face, but when using this keyboard tray i can get enough distance that even a 65" screen wont be a problem.


----------



## WetMacula

I'm about to buy the 65E for an existing HTPC. Need to get a 1070 or RX 480. My plan is have one HDMI from the GPU to the receiver and another HDMI from the receiver to the TV. This would require Nvidia digital audio and it sounds like, from your experience, the signal gets lost? This makes me nervous, since the trusted merchant I am buying from would only accept returns for physical damage, in exchange for a large discount. My receiver is a Denon X4200W that should pass through 4K 4:4:4 at 60 Hz. Wonder if I can bitstream from my motherboard onboard sound to the receiver (and still get uncompressed DTS-HD). 3.5 mm to HDMI cable? Then run a 2nd HDMI cable from the GPU to the receiver and disable Nvidia digital audio.

Does the mouse feel smooth on your desktop?

Can a bluetooth mouse and keyboard be plugged into the TV USB ports?

How many BT devices can be paired natively to the TV?

Edit: Don't think the motherboard trick would work. Maybe a DP to HDMI adapter from the GPU to the TV then another HDMI cable from the GPU to receiver, then enable extended display in control panel?


----------



## gavros777

For the mouse to feel smooth on the desktop as on most pc monitors the tv has to be on game mode. In all other modes you will feel some lag.
The signal gets lost if digital audio is enabled and you turn the tv off and on while at 4:4:4 60hz.
There's others in other forums who used a display port to hdmi adapter and they didnt disable the digital audio, i couldnt test mine that arrived yesterday as i couldnt fit the hdmi cable in the adapter without breaking it, it felt cheaply made by the way.

About all other questions i hope someone else can chime in and help answer them, as i'm not familiar with receivers nor bluetooth stuff. I saw in the settings of the tv though some options for a wireless lg keyboard by the way,


----------



## WetMacula

For the others using a DP to HDMI adapter, did it fix the issue?

If not, this seems like a major nuisance, maybe a deal breaker, since HDMI is required for uncompressed audio. Wonder if the receiver would process the audio and only pass the video to the TV?

Edit: There is someone on AVS forum who is running it through a similar receiver with digital audio on and has the same problem. This sucks.

Edit 2: I just checked the digital audio options on my existing setup (1080P DLP, GTX 680, and X2000) and may figured out a workaround that would require a DP to HDMI adapter. I connected the 680 to the receiver with HDMI to HDMI. Then the receiver to the TV with HDMI. Then from the 680 to the TV (DVI to HDMI cable). Went to Nvidia -> setup multiple displays, selected clone. Went to digital audio and turned off audio on the direct connection to the TV. Then unplugged the HDMI from the receiver to the TV.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

If you have integrated graphics then you may very well be able to use the on-board HDMI purely for audio.


----------



## BehindTimes

On the OLED, did any of you check for dead pixels, or just let it go? I'm just wondering about replacement on one dead green, but it really irritates me, but not sure how many times I'd have to return to get a pixel defect free TV. (This is my second one, albeit I have an E6 instead of the c6p).


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> If you have integrated graphics then you may very well be able to use the on-board HDMI purely for audio.


I tried this a few years ago after discovering the 580 could not bitstream DTS HD. At the time I didn't realize hdmi audio needs a video signal. Maybe I could have cloned the intel and nvidia signals to make it work. Seems like at least two others on AVS don't have issues with losing the signal. Both are sending audio and video to a receiver with a single cable.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> On the OLED, did any of you check for dead pixels, or just let it go? I'm just wondering about replacement on one dead green, but it really irritates me, but not sure how many times I'd have to return to get a pixel defect free TV. (This is my second one, albeit I have an E6 instead of the c6p).


I checked my c6 for dead pixels and couldnt find anything. By the way i just learned something that is worse than dead pixels and that is checking the tv on 5% grayscale, it can be very terrifying but thank goodness mine was good looking enough.


----------



## mlb426

Glad to hear you guys resolved the signal loss issue. I finally managed to get a 1080 and am going to pick this TV up. Gavros what GPUs do you have powering this? Wondering if a second 1080 is necessary to get 60fps in most games if I turn down settings a bit.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlb426*
> 
> Glad to hear you guys resolved the signal loss issue. I finally managed to get a 1080 and am going to pick this TV up. Gavros what GPUs do you have powering this? Wondering if a second 1080 is necessary to get 60fps in most games if I turn down settings a bit.


I have titan x in sli oc at 1500mhz and i'm gaming at 4k for over a year at max settings(games like witcher 3, dying light, gta 5). I thought of upgrading to 1080 sli but i'm gonna wait for 1080ti or 1080 titan.
I heard very good things though about the 1080.


----------



## CallsignVega

You can get away with one 1080 for this display if you are judicial with some game settings. Two 1080's are good if you just want to crank settings up and be done with it (those that have SLI profiles).


----------



## mlb426

Nice, I did get my HB bridge in the mail yesterday but will try with one first. A bit off topic but what chairs are you guys using in your setup? Got an aeron but am considering replacing.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Some owners please post a pic of this thing on your desk ? Vega?

These are even cheaper on eBay now ($2500 shipped







) but need to see one on someones desk as no returns :\


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlb426*
> 
> Nice, I did get my HB bridge in the mail yesterday but will try with one first. A bit off topic but what chairs are you guys using in your setup? Got an aeron but am considering replacing.


I'm using this
https://www.amazon.com/Serta-Layers-Tranquility-Executive-Technology/dp/B00T07KHGQ/ref=pd_sim_196_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41bz8TsyozL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL320_SR218%2C320_&refRID=V5GJ5D9EGMX4H132GS9M
but be warned it's very easy to fall asleep on it lol.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> Some owners please post a pic of this thing on your desk ? Vega?
> 
> These are even cheaper on eBay now ($2500 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but need to see one on someones desk as no returns :\


Just a heads up Beach Camera has the C6 listed @ 2499 right now. 65" is 3999

I requested a PM with Amazon and they were happy to do so. So, ended up getting the C6 for 2499 shipped from Amazon. Technically came out a bit more after tax... but I have the Amazon Store Card so after the 5% back was $2560. I'm happy with that price, since I have the option of returning versus some other sellers.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Just a heads up Beach Camera has the C6 listed @ 2499 right now. 65" is 3999
> 
> I requested a PM with Amazon and they were happy to do so. So, ended up getting the C6 for 2499 shipped from Amazon. Technically came out a bit more after tax... but I have the Amazon Store Card so after the 5% back was $2560. I'm happy with that price, since I have the option of returning versus some other sellers.


nice to see you upgrading to the 4k OLED

Curious: are you ditching the 1080p model you currently have and are you using it on a desk or for normal TV/console use?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> nice to see you upgrading to the 4k OLED
> 
> Curious: are you ditching the 1080p model you currently have and are you using it on a desk or for normal TV/console use?


Haven't decided yet. I'm leaning towards using it for normal TV use, just think a 55" would be way too big on my desk and I kind of want to keep the X34 for FPS gaming. If I decide to put it on my desk, I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Can anyone tell me what motion blur looks like on these 2016 OLED's?

has anyone ran a blur buster test?


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what motion blur looks like on these 2016 OLED's?


Blur is a bit funky on LG's OLED TV in that, if you took a photo at a fast camera speed, the image will be perfectly clear due to the crazy-fast pixel response time. However, because they're sample-and-hold, the resulting image will look blurry to your eye even though there's actually no blur occurring on the panel itself.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I have titan x in sli oc at 1500mhz and i'm gaming at 4k for over a year at max settings(games like witcher 3, dying light, gta 5). I thought of upgrading to 1080 sli but i'm gonna wait for 1080ti or 1080 titan.
> I heard very good things though about the 1080.


How much fps do you have on witcher 3 at ultra settings with one gpu? (if you happened to try to run your tv with only one gpu.
I currently have a 980ti, waiting for the 1080ti too to switch.

Hi guys ! So i currently have an lg 34uc97 (ultrawide 1440p panel) and i am sick of it.
While the quality of the image is good (i must say it looks amazing, espacially the immersion coming from a 24" 1080p screen) the lightbleed on my screen makes me want to throw the monitor by the window.
I head a lot of good things coming from the lg oled tv and while the price is high it seems like the best option atm.

I read the topic a bit and it seems burn is not a issue on lg oled (thank god), is there any other possible issues i should be aware off?
If so any reliable way to test the panel for those?

I saw a comparative between samsung suhd and lg oled and it seems former lg oled tvs had jutter on bluray content, is it fix on the 2016panel?
Could be a deal breaker for me.
Also since i will mostly game on the tv, how is the input lag? Did you guys notice some stutter or something?
I have to say i am looking forward to play battlefront and the soon to be bf1 on this but i'm worry about the input lag.
If anyone owned an ultrawide screen before, does the size of the lg tv catch up the ultrawide ratio?

And last but not the least, is it worth it to buy the 2016 version of the 55" panel?

Sorry for all the questions but the screen is really pricey and i want to be sure i buy the right thing or me, thanks


----------



## gavros777

Playing witcher 3 at 4k on one titan x at max settings you might be going little below 30fps. With sli i think 45fps is the minimum i was getting.
I dont have bluray content so i cant comment on that.
Input lag is perfectly fine at game mode.
Ultrawide screens have different ratio than 4k screens but you can create a custom ultrawide resolution on screens bigger than 40" and have an even wider fov than the 34" ultrawide screens.
Heard from people that owned both the 2015 and 2016 versions the 2016 is a lot better.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Playing witcher 3 at 4k on one titan x at max settings you might be going little below 30fps. With sli i think 45fps is the minimum i was getting.
> I dont have bluray content so i cant comment on that.
> Input lag is perfectly fine at game mode.
> Ultrawide screens have different ratio than 4k screens but you can create a custom ultrawide resolution on screens bigger than 40" and have an even wider fov than the 34" ultrawide screens.
> Heard from people that owned both the 2015 and 2016 versions the 2016 is a lot better.


Are you including AA with Witcher 3? In certain areas, I'm getting maybe 40 fps max with a 1080 SLI if everything is maxed. Blu-ray is still an issue, but turn off True Motion. It's really no worse than my Kuro with true motion off. With it on, movies appear to stutter very often, plus I'm not a fan of the soap opera effect.


----------



## x3sphere

I prefer Tru Motion on when watching movies, the presets have a soap opera effect but with my custom settings it looks fine. I use de-blur at 10 and de-judder at 1. Absolutely have no problems with the motion with those settings, but ymmv.

So far, I'm blown away with the C6. Been playing a lot of Witcher 3 and it looks amazing on this display. I'm getting around 40 FPS with hairworks off on a single [email protected] It may have dipped lower in certain spots but that was the average.

This is very close to the perfect display for me. We just need an OLED + high refresh rate next. But as it stands, I don't mind giving up higher refresh rates for OLED PQ at all. I'm keeping my X34 around but it's probably not going to get much use for anything other than FPS titles now, lol.

LG seems to have improved on a lot of issues that plagued the 2015 models as well, I don't notice any vignetting and near-black uniformity while not quite perfect is MUCH better than it was on my old EC9300. Really not much of an issue at all considering I can only spot the issues on test slides and not real content.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Can't take pics right now, got to clean my room first lol.
> But to give you an idea, i have this tv on this desk
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FAJ1X0C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> and without the use of this keyboard tray
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001B0BBSS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> it feels very close to my face, but when using this keyboard tray i can get enough distance that even a 65" screen wont be a problem.


Your desk is 28 or 30" width?
They don't state in which order they give the size on amazon.
Trying to find a desk that will be large enough


----------



## l88bastar

My Oled55c6p should be arriving tomorrow! Can't friggin wait


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Your desk is 28 or 30" width?
> They don't state in which order they give the size on amazon.
> Trying to find a desk that will be large enough


It's 30" tall and 28" depth meaning from where i'm sitting back to the wall. The width is 60".
By the way if you get this desk and a keyboard tray extension you will have to add some wood on the surface underneath the desk similar to this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzgBsARnvng
At 3:33.


----------



## l88bastar

Got it today, been playing with it on my 1080...its been incredible, really amazing picture quality. I can't go back to LCD or LED.....I'm done lol


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Got it today, been playing with it on my 1080...its been incredible, really amazing picture quality. I can't go back to LCD or LED.....I'm done lol


Curious: Do you find the 55" oled more immersive than your previous multi screen set up ?
-


and is that OLED on the same desk at the same viewing distance ?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> Curious: Do you find the 55" oled more immersive than your previous multi screen set up ?
> -
> 
> 
> and is that OLED on the same desk at the same viewing distance ?


My old 5x1 setup was a complicated mess that only ran BF3 well and it took Four watercooled 7970 lightings to do it. There were no FIVE displayport cards at the time and the lightnings only had 4 displayports, so the ffith monitor had to be hooked up to an overclocked HDMI connection which would intermittently blink out at the most inopportune times . Add AMDs russian roulette drivers to the Hell and that setup was more trouble than it was worth as I spent 90% of my time trouble shooting issues and 10% actually gaming....and thats not even getting into the obvious shortfalls (1) Bezels & (2) TN panel viewing angles in portrait (3) The setup was so big it made me motion sick (4) The setup put out soo much heat my office was a sauna even with the AC maxed!

VS

One overclocked EVGA FTW 1080 hooked up to the sexiest display I have ever seen (and I still own a FW900). Yes its only 60hz, no it does not have gsync.....but man is it beautiful, those blacks.....those wonderful, wonderful blacks! ZERO backlight bleed issues, ZERO neighboring pixel bleed issues......it is an immaculate, elegant display and the whole setup is very energy efficient and runs very, very cool. I spent the day playing GTA V, DOOM and BF4 and it was frickin GOOD!

Yes, this setup is superior to my old 5x1 and I am very excited for the future....my dream display would be this in a 100+ hz + Gsync + non-sample hold clear motion....I think displays in the next 2-3 years are going to be very, very exciting!


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> My old 5x1 setup was a complicated mess that only ran BF3 well and it took Four watercooled 7970 lightings to do it. There were no FIVE displayport cards at the time and the lightnings only had 4 displayports, so the ffith monitor had to be hooked up to an overclocked HDMI connection which would intermittently blink out at the most inopportune times . Add AMDs russian roulette drivers to the Hell and that setup was more trouble than it was worth as I spent 90% of my time trouble shooting issues and 10% actually gaming....and thats not even getting into the obvious shortfalls (1) Bezels & (2) TN panel viewing angles in portrait (3) The setup was so big it made me motion sick (4) The setup put out soo much heat my office was a sauna even with the AC maxed!
> 
> VS
> 
> One overclocked EVGA FTW 1080 hooked up to the sexiest display I have ever seen (and I still own a FW900). Yes its only 60hz, no it does not have gsync.....but man is it beautiful, those blacks.....those wonderful, wonderful blacks! ZERO backlight bleed issues, ZERO neighboring pixel bleed issues......it is an immaculate, elegant display and the whole setup is very energy efficient and runs very, very cool. I spent the day playing GTA V, DOOM and BF4 and it was frickin GOOD!
> 
> Yes, this setup is superior to my old 5x1 and I am very excited for the future....my dream display would be this in a 100+ hz + Gsync + non-sample hold clear motion....I think displays in the next 2-3 years are going to be very, very exciting!


and your viewing distance ? and using same desk?


----------



## l88bastar

At the end of the day its a BIG display and not a proper monitor. I would not recommend sitting closer than 4-1/2 feet.


----------



## ozlay

Anyone ever order from these guys? http://www.joesav.com/LG-LED-HDTV-p/OLED55C6P.htm?gclid=CIPlnsKW6c0CFVhahgod61kDvw

so cheap if real


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> My Oled55c6p should be arriving tomorrow! Can't friggin wait


Congrats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Anyone ever order from these guys? http://www.joesav.com/LG-LED-HDTV-p/OLED55C6P.htm?gclid=CIPlnsKW6c0CFVhahgod61kDvw
> 
> so cheap if real


The price is not legit. They are a bait and switch retailer, will try to upsell you on other stuff and if you don't agree, then will suddenly say they're out of stock.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price is not legit. They are a bait and switch retailer, will try to upsell you on other stuff and if you don't agree, then will suddenly say they're out of stock.


THIS^^^^^ I got mine for $2,450 from Chris at Cleveland Plasma. I ordered it on Wednesday and it was on my doorstep Saturday









I have seen them as low as $2,310 from some shady sellers on Amazon....but a big ticket item like this, I didn't want to chance it for a few bucks.


----------



## Blackvette94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Got it today, been playing with it on my 1080...its been incredible, really amazing picture quality. I can't go back to LCD or LED.....I'm done lol


How do you feel about the input lag? Vsync on or off?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackvette94*
> 
> How do you feel about the input lag? Vsync on or off?


Imput lag is 33ms in game mode which is very playable even for FPS. I keep vsync off for FPS and limit FPS to 59, but for games like GTAV the extra minor lag from vsync doesnt bother me that much.


----------



## DaSaint79

Pics in the wild?


----------



## Martha Stewart

Got the 55" OLED set up as a monitor





































Used a VESA adapater from Amazon+Monoprice monitor arm to mount on my desk with out the stand
Distance from eyes is about 28" lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Looks good. I recommend people use alternate mount methods to lower the display all the way down to the desk as possible. It's simply too tall on the stock stand for monitor use.


----------



## l88bastar

Thats looking great Martha....can you link to the arm and VESA adapters please!

Currently I am using the stock stand and feel like Im in the first row of a movie theater hahaha which could be worse....I could be staring at an LCD screen instead rofl


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Thats looking great Martha....can you link to the arm and VESA adapters please!
> 
> Currently I am using the stock stand and feel like Im in the first row of a movie theater hahaha which could be worse....I could be staring at an LCD screen instead rofl


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002TKS0S8/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036L5RJY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Mount--MI-705-Height-Adjustable-Computer-Monitor/dp/B005C2914C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1468696298&sr=8-2&keywords=monoprice+monitor+arm

The set up is a bit tricky. Its basically leaning against the arm-

Used the VESA adapter plates to->VESA plate to->Monitor arm

The TV is screwed into the arm, but keep in mind the arm will NOT support the weight of the TV, its just keeping the TV from falling forward. So keep in mind the TV must be flush with the desk in this scenario.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Question for you owners: How in the hell do I set the TV to do 4:4:4 @60hz? Does it need to be set in a certain "PC mode" or use special HDMI port?

And do you guys set the TV to "game mode" for the lower lag or just turn off "true motion" setting?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> Question for you owners: How in the hell do I set the TV to do 4:4:4 @60hz? Does it need to be set in a certain "PC mode" or use special HDMI port?
> 
> And do you guys set the TV to "game mode" for the lower lag or just turn off "true motion" setting?


Go to "All Inputs" and select the PC icon for the input. Deep Color mode also needs to be enabled on the TV itself. Then, in the Nvidia control panel, make sure output color format is set to RGB under Change resolution.

Game mode offers the lowest lag, although as long as input is labeled as PC I actually haven't felt much difference across any of the picture modes.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Go to "All Inputs" and select the PC icon for the input. Deep Color mode also needs to be enabled on the TV itself. Then, in the Nvidia control panel, make sure output color format is set to RGB under Change resolution.
> 
> Game mode offers the lowest lag, although as long as input is labeled as PC I actually haven't felt much difference across any of the picture modes.


In avs forum a guy measured input lag across all modes and noticed in game mode if you select the pc icon in hdmi it increases the input lag.
So in game mode i use deep color mode without selecting the pc icon in hdmi input.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> In avs forum a guy measured input lag across all modes and noticed in game mode if you select the pc icon in hdmi it increases the input lag.
> So in game mode i use deep color mode without selecting the pc icon in hdmi input.


If you don't select "PC mode" doesn't this turn off 4:4:4:?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> In avs forum a guy measured input lag across all modes and noticed in game mode if you select the pc icon in hdmi it increases the input lag.
> So in game mode i use deep color mode without selecting the pc icon in hdmi input.


Apparently it does, but without selecting the icon you won't get 4:4:4, it limits you to 4:2:2.

Personally, I haven't had any issue with the input lag with the PC icon set.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002TKS0S8/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036L5RJY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mount--MI-705-Height-Adjustable-Computer-Monitor/dp/B005C2914C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1468696298&sr=8-2&keywords=monoprice+monitor+arm
> 
> The set up is a bit tricky. Its basically leaning against the arm-
> 
> Used the VESA adapter plates to->VESA plate to->Monitor arm
> 
> The TV is screwed into the arm, but keep in mind the arm will NOT support the weight of the TV, its just keeping the TV from falling forward. So keep in mind the TV must be flush with the desk in this scenario.


Haha yea I was wondering how you did all of that....I am considering option #2 a smaller lower table behind my desk lol


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> It's 30" tall and 28" depth meaning from where i'm sitting back to the wall.


Depth, that was the word i was looking for... i'd prefer not using a keyboard tray if possible








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> ZERO backlight bleed issues, ZERO neighboring pixel bleed issues!


THIS ! Basically the main reason behind why people are using this tv screen as a computer monitor.
Since you play with a 1080, do you manage to run smoothly on ultra settings? I looked into the benchmarks and i am afraid this gpu won't be enough :/
If you're not in ultra can you tell the difference?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> THIS^^^^^ I got mine for $2,450


Meanwhile people in france are paying this screen 3500euros lol... (which basically 3800dollars...)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> Got the 55" OLED set up as a monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used a VESA adapater from Amazon+Monoprice monitor arm to mount on my desk with out the stand
> Distance from eyes is about 28" lol


The quality looks astonishing, for it to be seen even on pictures








Also it looks like the distance between you and the screen seems okay?
Could you take a picture of your vesa setup please? Wondering how it looks like.
ps : how much depth is your desk? I am currently considering a 90cm depth desk, should be about the same, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Haha yea I was wondering how you did all of that....I am considering option #2 a smaller lower table behind my desk lol


This is actually a very good idea, should be safer and possibly cheaper than an mounted arm, thanks for the tips









Waiting for the supplier to have them in stock again, finally found a shop that rents them, can't wait


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Apparently it does, but without selecting the icon you won't get 4:4:4, it limits you to 4:2:2.
> 
> Personally, I haven't had any issue with the input lag with the PC icon set.


Can you test that as many owners of this tv have mentioned the pc icon is not needed for 444, only deep color mode.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Depth, that was the word i was looking for... i'd prefer not using a keyboard tray if possible


I never used a keyboard tray especially one like this before but now i can't live without it!
I can adjust the distance the height the tilt, and most importantly no more back pain issues as i dont adjust my body to the desk anymore but my desk/keyboard mouse area to my body.
I can lean all the way back on my comfortable serta chair and still have my mouse and keyboard right in front me to use easily and comfortably.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Can you test that as many owners of this tv have mentioned the pc icon is not needed for 444, only deep color mode.


I did, you can use this image to test: http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201412/chroma-subsampling-test-4k-tv.png

With PC icon set the bottom two rows are clear and sharp, while they will appear blurred without the PC icon set. That indicates 4:2:2 chroma and not 4:4:4.

Also you need to make sure Windows scaling is at 100% and no zoom is enabled in your browser (or whatever image program used to view it), otherwise that will invalidate the test.

Frankly I can't feel much of a difference from Game mode with no PC icon set. I don't have a Leo Bodnar to actually measure the input lag, though that device only measures input lag in 1080P. It could be less at native 4K.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I did, you can use this image to test: http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201412/chroma-subsampling-test-4k-tv.png
> 
> With PC icon set the bottom two rows are clear and sharp, while they will appear blurred without the PC icon set. That indicates 4:2:2 chroma and not 4:4:4.
> 
> Also you need to make sure Windows scaling is at 100% and no zoom is enabled in your browser (or whatever image program used to view it), otherwise that will invalidate the test.
> 
> Frankly I can't feel much of a difference from Game mode with no PC icon set. I don't have a Leo Bodnar to actually measure the input lag, though that device only measures input lag in 1080P. It could be less at native 4K.


You're right!
By the way in gaming is there noticeable difference between 422 and 444?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> You're right!
> By the way in gaming is there noticeable difference between 422 and 444?


For the most part I would say no. It can be noticeable on some text in games if you are sitting close.


----------



## gavros777

This is from another forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackvette94;44765065*
> Ok gentlemen, I went to another Best Buy ( some super nice guys there Matt and Cooper at the Pineville Best Buy in Charlotte, NC, they let me do this to all these oleds )and brought my Leo Bodnar input lag tester. I tested almost all of the LG oled's out there for 2015 and 2016 including the following tv's: 55B6, 65B6, 65EF9500, 55EG9100, 65eg9600, 55ec9300 and 55C6
> 
> All tvs were put into Home Mode, pixel shift turned off and I tried both game mode with all "enhancements " off and also tried PC input with Game Mode.
> 
> 55B6 Firmware 3.10.16
> 
> Game Mode ( 54.4ms ):
> 
> IMG_2472 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 62.6ms) :
> 
> IMG_2473 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> 65B6 Firmware 3.10.16
> 
> Game Mode (54.2ms):
> 
> IMG_2474 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 62.2ms) :
> 
> IMG_2475 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> 55C6
> 
> Game Mode ( 34.4ms ):
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 48.3ms ):
> 
> 55EG9100
> 
> Game Mode ( 48.2ms ):
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 31.2ms ):
> 
> IMG_2478 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> 65EF9500 Firmware 3.01.15
> 
> Game Mode ( 55.6ms ):
> 
> IMG_2476 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 61.7ms ):
> 
> 65EG9600
> 
> Game Mode ( 53.8ms ):
> 
> 55ec9300 Firmware 3.01.55
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 29.6ms )
> 
> IMG_22491 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> Some lessons we can take away here.
> 
> 1: PC mode on 4k oled tv's have much higher lag than being in standard game mode.
> 
> 2: PC mode on 1080p Oled's give lowest lag.
> 
> 3: Those saying the 65 and 55 B6 has no lag or is significantly better than the eg9600 or ef9500... sadly that is not true.
> 
> 4: Lag over 50ms is beyond what I can tolerate, input lag is subjective so keep that in mind.
> 
> 5: The 55c6 is the lowest lag available for a 4k Oled.
> 
> 6: My lag tester is not broken, kinda bummed alot of people just didn't want to believe the numbers I got :/
> I think I got most of the oled's out there right now , any questions please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7: PC mode is changing input icon to PC, game mode means game picture mode.
> 
> Hope this helps!


At pc mode+game mode it looks the 55EC9300 has the lowest input lag but it's a 1080p tv.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> *Could you take a picture of your vesa setup please? Wondering how it looks like.*
> ps : how much depth is your desk? I am currently considering a 90cm depth desk, should be about the same, right?
> This is actually a very good idea, should be safer and possibly cheaper than an mounted arm, thanks for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the supplier to have them in stock again, finally found a shop that rents them, can't wait


Not home to take current pics

But this is the exact same set up as my previous 48JS9000 Samsung 4k TV set up

http://s187.photobucket.com/user/MRSTROKER/media/IMG_4533_zpsujhhervq.jpg.html

http://s187.photobucket.com/user/MRSTROKER/media/IMG_4536_zpspwth660r.jpg.html

VESA adapter->VESA mount->Mount it monitor arm


----------



## zipeldiablo

Awesome thanks


----------



## Ambush083

Sweet an owner's threrad! I just picked up my LG OLED55C6P 2 days ago from my local Best Buy. I've wanted an OLED for quite some time. Still need a 4K UHD player, but I'm holding out for now. The monitor seems to be ok for PC gaming as well, but I've only tried GTA 5 so far. I found this video on what calibration settings to use. I know each display is different, but it is still pretty good. https://youtu.be/n-AHoa-yrKk

On another note I found it funny there was a reference to the Samsung HU8550 which is what I replaced. Ran into issues using 4:4:4 and tried various cables. I too had to research and found similar threads like this: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777734/geforce-900-series/gtx-980-samsung-hu8550-4k60hz-quot-no-signal-quot-after-tv-off-on/3/ helpful. I may have even posted in there I think! Long story short I didn't get the extended warranty and need to fix the tv on my own.


----------



## leftheaded

well, i returned mine yesterday. the text just never looked right on websites like this forum. letters would have shadows and some letters would look blue (instead of black like the rest of the word). the kicker was even on xbox one, there'd be annoying jagged edges around some text in Fallout 4.

i've ordered a dell 5k and will see how that goes.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leftheaded*
> 
> well, i returned mine yesterday. the text just never looked right on websites like this forum. letters would have shadows and some letters would look blue (instead of black like the rest of the word). the kicker was even on xbox one, there'd be annoying jagged edges around some text in Fallout 4.
> 
> i've ordered a dell 5k and will see how that goes.


Are you sure you were not running 4:2:2 by any chance? Sounds like something of the sort.

The Dell 5K will have outstanding clarity, but it's not OLED...


----------



## leftheaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Are you sure you were not running 4:2:2 by any chance? Sounds like something of the sort.
> 
> The Dell 5K will have outstanding clarity, but it's not OLED...


yeah, i don't recall what it was but it was not 4:4:4 ... i spent some time trying to figure out how to do that and ultimately just never found the right settings. once i did get it into 4:4:4 but then i had other issues and things were getting reset at reboot.. i don't really recall exactly. i just know i've only got limited late night hours to experiment and simply ran out of time before my return window closed


----------



## leftheaded

i only went with the dell 5k because i thought i saw someone (vega?) say that an ideal monitor for the job would be something like the C6P for games/movies, the dell 5k for reading/productivity, and maybe some fast display for competitive FPS types...

once i get my productivity monitor solved then i'm gonna give the oled another try... i just need to see more feedback from users who sit close (like 2-3 feet) and use it for MS office type stuff and web browsing.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya I am not sure I'd go with the LG OLED's for a lot of productivity type work. The 4K Dell OLED if it ever releases with a DP 1.3/4 port would be the best ideal all around monitor. 30" / great PPI / 120 Hz. Once OLED gets kicked up to 120+ Hz we are going to be pleased.


----------



## BehindTimes

Any particular reason why not for productivity, outside just being a very large screen? I have the e6 instead of the c6, but am not seeing the issue leftheaded brought up. Everything looks pretty much the same, outside of a larger pixel pitch than my monitors. The issue sounds more like either a fault with that specific television, or perhaps a bad HDMI cable.


----------



## WetMacula

I have a 65E connected to a 1070 STRIX which I use for a HTPC. I agree. This thing should have DP 1.4 and at least do 120 Hz at 1080p or 1440p. Little disappointed with the construction on these. Flimsy plastic. Would rather have a solid piece of aluminum so the panel doesn't bend. If they wanted it to be thin, there should have been a remote box with all the guts. I think the next generation will be like this. Almost bought a C but not crazy about the curve and the shiny bezel is distracting. Would definitely get a C if I was using as a primary monitor but mine is 10-feet away from a couch. Been playing Doom at 1440p with Ultra settings on PC mode and don't mind the input lag. I also have a Swift for reference. Seems like I got a good panel. Looked at 1-5% and 100% slides and there is very little banding or black flames on the edges.

My settings for now:

PC mode enabled
HDMI ULTRA HD Deep Color: On (to the person with fuzzy text, make sure this is on)

ISF Expert Bright
OLED light: 80
Contrast: 80
Brightness: 53
H sharp: 0
V sharp: 0
Color: 50
Tint: 0

Dynamic Contrast: Off
Super Resolution: Off
Color Gamut: Normal
Edge Enhancer: Off
Color Filter: Off
Gamma: 2.2

White Balance: default
CMS: default (wondering if I should buy or rent a colorimeter)

Noise Reduction: Off (greyed out)
MPEG: Off (greyed out)
Black Level: High (low crushes blacks)
Real Cinema: Off (greyed out)
Motion Eye Care: Off
LED Local Dimming: Off
TruMotion: Off (greyed out)

Do you set it to RGB vs YCbCr 4:4:4? With YCbCr 4:4:4, dynamic range is greyed out and stuck on limited. Both color formats look similar when I scrutinize text.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqpXQVkiJic&feature=youtu.be
Anyone try the Rabbit 3D crosstalk test? I can barely make out his foot on white but can definitely see the entire rabbit on grey and black. Let me know what you see. Wondering if I got a poorly installed filter. Played a few minutes of 3D movies and it was messing with my eyes and head. My experience with 3D is limited to a nearby IMAX that has dual laser projectors. Can sit through a 2 hour 3D movie there without problems. Wondering if I should return it for a 65B and save $1000 but my current panel seems to be pretty damn uniform. Don't care for 3D or the soundbar. The B and C is definitely sleeker.


----------



## leftheaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> ... The issue sounds more like either a fault with that specific television, or perhaps a bad HDMI cable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> ...
> My settings for now:
> 
> PC mode enabled
> HDMI ULTRA HD Deep Color: On (to the person with fuzzy text, make sure this is on)
> 
> ...


Hoping my issue was isolated. either way, i'm going to get my new Z170 build put together and then use the Dell 5K until I have time to setup another display.

Definitely need one big 55" or 3-4 27" displays for my work and play









Dell 4K OLED sounds great, but its a unicorn afaik


----------



## danycyo

Just got this TV at MicroCenter and had them price match Best Buy. I can't believe they were selling it at 5k originally but I got it down to about 3k when it was all said and done. I am extremely happy with my purchase. I get a lot of compliments about the C6. I wasn't really a fan of the curved screen but I didn't want to fork out all the cash for the E6. The picture looks phenomenal. I can't wait for football season to start so I can spend my Sunday's with it. Gaming on this thing takes you to a new universe







but this is my first 4k set and the hype is still settling in.

I purchased a display port to HDMI 2.0 adapter from 3d club so I can run 4k at 4096x2160 @ 60hz. Since doing so my PC has new life on this set and the response time is much improved. The colors look great, very deep blacks and amazing clarity. I actually started watching a whole bunch of 3d movies lately which isn't something I used to do often. I actually really enjoy the way the 3d looks on this TV. I don't get headaches like some of the older model 3d sets and the glasses are comfortable. Batman Vs Superman although not the best movie, looks awesome. I even tried Crysis 3 in 3d but prefer it without the 3d. I have the TV about 6 ft away. I will put some photos up after I mount it this weekend. If you are considering buying this model go for it. Racing and shooting games look awesome. It's one of the best looking sets out right now and it was $ well spent







I am sure the price will drop within the next few months. I was going to get a Wasabi Mango before I got this and man did I make the right choice.

New Video cards are next on my agenda. Stacking up some cash for the next AMD release.


----------



## Ambush083

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> I purchased a display port to HDMI 2.0 adapter from 3d club so I can run 4k at 4096x2160 @ 60hz.


Is there any benefit to running 4096x2160 versus just running 3840x2160? Is there a performance increase or is it just for more pixels? I currently have too much input lag to play most games. Recently I've been playing The Division. It looks great on the C6P, but it's hardly playable because of the delay. I wonder if 4096x2160 would change this at all. I'm stuck at work right now so I can't test it. I'm directly connecting my TV (VIA 4K compatible HDMI cable) to my video card. I have tested using the Game picture mode and setting the icon for the HDMI interface to PC. I didn't notice any difference in lag though.


----------



## CallsignVega

The panel is 3840x2160, no point in running it at 4096x2160 as either you will have black bars or it will fuzz the picture.

I would not run this display with uncapped FPS and V-Sync on. 60 FPS/ Hz V-Sync puts the display over the edge on acceptable input lag.

I run V-Sync on with a global FPS cap of 59 FPS. This keeps the screen from tearing and removes the V-Sync input lag. Then it remains in the ~32 ms "acceptable" range. Letting your FPS run at 60 bumped up against V-Sync frame timing adds another 16-32 ms on top of that.


----------



## danycyo

TBH while gaming I wouldn't run 4096x2160 unless you have beasts of GPU's. The benefit of that 3d club adapter is that it allows me to run 60hz at 4096x2160. I run my desktop and enjoy looking at my 4k images at 60hz. I watch movies and they look good but I believe that they are still limited to 30hz. Before I purchased the adapter and the hdmi 2.0 cable I was only able to run 4096x2160 @ 30hz and it was extremely sluggish to do daily tasks. I found myself running the television at 1920x1080 just so it wouldn't be as slow. Buying the cables really has made me enjoy my TV experience much more. I don't have black bars either just a full screen picture but like I said I don't game at that resolution at least not yet







I run my PC on the PC mode setting and I don't have any fuzzy images. I view websites and text with perfect clarity. The other advantage is the responsiveness it provides. I can run resolutions like 2560x1440 and 3200x1800, 3840x2160, and 4096x2160 all @ 60 hz which is a game changer.

I was extremely disappointed when I first bought the television and didn't have the correct cables because of how sluggish it was. I mean 1920x1080 still looked good but nowhere near as good as gaming on those higher resolutions. The response time is much improved as well. If you own this television take my word for it spend the extra $25 bucks and buy the adapter especially if your GPU's don't have an hdmi 2.0 port. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## WetMacula

Vega, what are you using to globally limit FPS to 59? I see an option in RivaTuner.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The panel is 3840x2160, no point in running it at 4096x2160 as either you will have black bars or it will fuzz the picture.
> 
> I would not run this display with uncapped FPS and V-Sync on. 60 FPS/ Hz V-Sync puts the display over the edge on acceptable input lag.
> 
> I run V-Sync on with a global FPS cap of 59 FPS. This keeps the screen from tearing and removes the V-Sync input lag. Then it remains in the ~32 ms "acceptable" range. Letting your FPS run at 60 bumped up against V-Sync frame timing adds another 16-32 ms on top of that.


Are you using pc mode?
Because without it you dont really get 444 chroma and with pc mode on the input lag is reported to be 48ms.


----------



## WetMacula

https://imgur.com/a/EuPWW
photos of my setup.

Anyone know if it's possible to disable automatic brightness level? Service menu option?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Finally ordered mine yesterday ! o/
Will take approximatly 12days to have it, damn i cannot wait !

Any advice guys? Like if i need some special cable or something to hook it up?
Settings on it?
Anything?
I will run it with an sli of gtx 980ti btw, don't know if that matters
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EuPWW
> photos of my setup.


Never heard of madvr, seems like a nice tool, do you manage to have proper 4k upscaling with it for your 720 and 1080p content?


----------



## WetMacula

Sure. Read this:
https://wiki.mikejung.biz/MadVR

The main forum is on Doom9.

Buy 18gbps amazon basic hdmi cables. Cheap and they work. I also bought better 3D glasses and an antenna.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> Vega, what are you using to globally limit FPS to 59? I see an option in RivaTuner.


Yes, RivaTuner statistics server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Are you using pc mode?
> Because without it you dont really get 444 chroma and with pc mode on the input lag is reported to be 48ms.


I use PC input setting with Game mode for 4:4:4 which gives ~32ms input lag.


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Finally ordered mine yesterday ! o/
> Will take approximatly 12days to have it, damn i cannot wait !
> 
> Any advice guys? Like if i need some special cable or something to hook it up?
> Settings on it?
> Anything?
> I will run it with an sli of gtx 980ti btw, don't know if that matters
> Never heard of madvr, seems like a nice tool, do you manage to have proper 4k upscaling with it for your 720 and 1080p content?


You also might want to pickup a 3 year square trade warranty from Costco. It costs $89 and takes affect after LG's one year.


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, RivaTuner statistics server.
> I use PC input setting with Game mode for 4:4:4 which gives ~32ms input lag.


Does RGB also produce 4:4:4 or do we have to use ycbcr?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, RivaTuner statistics server.
> I use PC input setting with Game mode for 4:4:4 which gives ~32ms input lag.


This guy with that meter claims it to be 48.3ms when in game mode with pc input, are you sure it's still 32ms?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackvette94;44765065*
> Ok gentlemen, I went to another Best Buy ( some super nice guys there Matt and Cooper at the Pineville Best Buy in Charlotte, NC, they let me do this to all these oleds )and brought my Leo Bodnar input lag tester. I tested almost all of the LG oled's out there for 2015 and 2016 including the following tv's: 55B6, 65B6, 65EF9500, 55EG9100, 65eg9600, 55ec9300 and 55C6
> 
> All tvs were put into Home Mode, pixel shift turned off and I tried both game mode with all "enhancements " off and also tried PC input with Game Mode.
> 
> 55B6 Firmware 3.10.16
> 
> Game Mode ( 54.4ms ):
> 
> IMG_2472 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 62.6ms) :
> 
> IMG_2473 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> 65B6 Firmware 3.10.16
> 
> Game Mode (54.2ms):
> 
> IMG_2474 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 62.2ms) :
> 
> IMG_2475 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> 55C6
> 
> Game Mode ( 34.4ms ):
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 48.3ms ):
> 
> 55EG9100
> 
> Game Mode ( 48.2ms ):
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 31.2ms ):
> 
> IMG_2478 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> 65EF9500 Firmware 3.01.15
> 
> Game Mode ( 55.6ms ):
> 
> IMG_2476 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 61.7ms ):
> 
> 65EG9600
> 
> Game Mode ( 53.8ms ):
> 
> 55ec9300 Firmware 3.01.55
> 
> PC Mode with Game Mode ( 29.6ms )
> 
> IMG_22491 by CoolHandsM3, on Flickr
> 
> Some lessons we can take away here.
> 
> 1: PC mode on 4k oled tv's have much higher lag than being in standard game mode.
> 
> 2: PC mode on 1080p Oled's give lowest lag.
> 
> 3: Those saying the 65 and 55 B6 has no lag or is significantly better than the eg9600 or ef9500... sadly that is not true.
> 
> 4: Lag over 50ms is beyond what I can tolerate, input lag is subjective so keep that in mind.
> 
> 5: The 55c6 is the lowest lag available for a 4k Oled.
> 
> 6: My lag tester is not broken, kinda bummed alot of people just didn't want to believe the numbers I got :/
> I think I got most of the oled's out there right now , any questions please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7: PC mode is changing input icon to PC, game mode means game picture mode.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## WetMacula

also have to switch inputs from game to something else then back to game.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> This guy with that meter claims it to be 48.3ms when in game mode with pc input, are you sure it's still 32ms?


I don't trust the leo tester on 4K TV sets as it uses a 1080P signal. That gets handled different by the TV electronics than a pure 4K 4:4:4 signal. Basically you are just testing how quickly the TV displays an upconverted 1080P signal, not a true 4K signal.

People at the AVS forums have tested it and shown 32ms in PC/Game mode. This site shows 34ms:

https://reviews.lcdtvbuyingguide.com/lg-lcd-tv/lg-b6p.html

Granted they just say game mode and do not let you know if it's PC input. Reviewers should really clarify that. My only comment on the subject is that I did have the 2015 version of the C6 and it had noticeably (at least a whole nother frame) of input lag in PC/Game mode. Those sets were tested at ~52ms input lag.

Until a 4K Leo tester comes out, we really don't know the exact numbers.

This is how TFTCentral does theirs (they don't use a Leo):

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/content/input_lag.htm


----------



## Malinkadink

Bright side, once we get bloatfree oled monitors aimed at gaming we'll see some impressive numbers


----------



## WetMacula

Another price drop today:
65E is $5000
55C is $2500

http://www.lg.com/us/oled-tvs


----------



## CallsignVega

Ugg there goes my resale value as I wait for the Dell 120 Hz OLED.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> Sure. Read this:
> https://wiki.mikejung.biz/MadVR
> 
> The main forum is on Doom9.
> 
> Buy 18gbps amazon basic hdmi cables. Cheap and they work. I also bought better 3D glasses and an antenna.


Is this a new standard ? (18gpbs)
I own several hdmi cables already but i don't know how much bandwith they have, is there a way to test this?
Discoverd that yesterday while browsing, didn't see the part about upscaling though, imma gonna read the rest of it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> You also might want to pickup a 3 year square trade warranty from Costco. It costs $89 and takes affect after LG's one year.


I don't need one as i will rent the screen, also i am french so i don't think it will be available for me anyway.
Renting is a hell of a lot cheaper of me, it will cost me about 1600 euros for 18months, screen cost 3500 euros here.


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg there goes my resale value as I wait for the Dell 120 Hz OLED.


Check your credit card terms. Mine has 90 day price protection. Since I was in the return window, Magnolia refunded the difference without fuss.


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Is this a new standard ? (18gpbs)
> I own several hdmi cables already but i don't know how much bandwith they have, is there a way to test this?
> .


Try them and see if they work. Both Amazon and Monoprice offer cheap cables.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> Try them and see if they work. Both Amazon and Monoprice offer cheap cables.


Oh i see, the cable will work only if the bandwith is enough, nice.
Monoprice is from the us? Not worth it even if i could buy from them, we got bigger shipping price and custom taxes will rip you a new hole every time you order from the us :/


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> Another price drop today:
> 65E is $5000
> 55C is $2500
> 
> http://www.lg.com/us/oled-tvs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg there goes my resale value as I wait for the Dell 120 Hz OLED.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> enjoy for two years, then the blues start dying/fading slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to organic matter.
> 
> samsung announces leaving OLED tv business for this exact reason http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1427704300


Samsung in not out of the OLED business just yet, because they are waiting for new technology to bring the price down on producing the screens.

2018 Samsung will be smoking hot if this is true.

Kateeva's Korea VP: SDC to start printing OLED TVs in 2018
Jul 06, 2016KateevaSamsungOLED TVInk-jet printing
OLED Ink-Jet developer Kateeva presented at an industry conference in Korea, and the company's Korean branch VP states that the company will supply OLED TV deposition system prototypes later this year to customers in Korea, China and Japan.

Even more interesting is his statement that commercial mass production printers will be deployed in Samsung Display's OLED production lines in two years. Usually Kateeva refrains from discussing customers like that. This will enable Samsung to produce OLED TVs cost effectively - and compete with LG Display on this market.

S O U R C E scroll down to see why LG are lowering there price..

*Come on LG I want my 40" OLED G-SYNC or even FREE-SYNC monitor NOW....*









Kateeva yieldJet system photo


----------



## CallsignVega

A 40 inch OLED 4K 120 Hz would be like THE perfect monitor ever. I would like G-Sync but I have my doubts about them building a chip that can handle 4K @ 120 Hz. The current G-Sync silicone is maxed out on DP 1.2.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A 40 inch OLED 4K 120 Hz would be like THE perfect monitor ever. I would like G-Sync but I have my doubts about them building a chip that can handle 4K @ 120 Hz. The current G-Sync silicone is maxed out on DP 1.2.


I have been eyeing that 55B6P and 55C6P from Crutchfield at $2499.99 for my bedroom TV/2nd monitor setup. Which will be better the curved or flat model? I was going to buy a new watch (Omega) tell I saw the prices come down so quick on the two OLED tv's.


----------



## CallsignVega

Total preference on flat vs curved. I prefer curved as I sit close to my displays and it provides a little more "wrap around" immersion.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A 40 inch OLED 4K 120 Hz would be like THE perfect monitor ever. I would like G-Sync but I have my doubts about them building a chip that can handle 4K @ 120 Hz. The current G-Sync silicone is maxed out on DP 1.2.


My previous monitor was a 40" crossover and i had to use a widescreen resolution to play comfortably bf4, now with the new desk i got with a keyboard arm extension the 55" oled feels smaller when i have that arm fully extended. And i much prefer the 55" now over the 40" as i also watch a lot of movies and the 3d feature is so awesome!

So for me to upgrade the next monitor/tv apart from 120hz it must also have all the futures the current oled55c6p has.
Saw some benchmarks by the way of the new pascal titan x in sli and in games like tomb raider it was getting 59fps at 4k. So it looks it will be a while before we get gpus that can push 120fps at 4k.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> So for me to upgrade the next monitor/tv apart from 120hz it must also have all the futures the current oled55c6p has.
> Saw some benchmarks by the way of the new pascal titan x in sli and in games like tomb raider it was getting 59fps at 4k. So it looks it will be a while before we get gpus that can push 120fps at 4k.


Contrary to popular belief (and some OCNers' absolute core values), you don't have to run MAX settings all the time.


----------



## mlb426

hey fellas, couple questions just got mine today.

how do you enable pc mode? Is it just changing the icon name to PC in the input menu? I did this and enabled hdmi ultra deep color but i still am not in Chroma 4:4:4


----------



## danycyo

I just want to thank you guys for advising me of the price drop. I bought this set at Microcenter and had them initially match best buy for 3 grand when they were on sale for 4k. Being that I had the TV for only 2 weeks I went back there with my receipt and had them honor price protection just like Best Buy. I saved another $600 bucks. Time to go shopping!!! New gpu might now be in the cards. $1600 off for this awesome tv was a steal and I am a happy customer.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A 40 inch OLED *8K* 120 Hz would be like THE perfect monitor ever. I would like G-Sync but I have my doubts about them building a chip that can handle 4K @ 120 Hz. The current G-Sync silicone is maxed out on DP 1.2.


fixed


----------



## CallsignVega

lol 8K! How about 8K at 120 Hz?

That would be EIGHT times more demanding than 4K at 60 Hz!


----------



## mlb426

Another + for Chris at cleveland plasma. $2275 all in, came in 3 days, no problems. I think it looks great





And the main reason I bought a 4k display


----------



## zipeldiablo

I got my screen youhou o/


Dunno if i will struggle much to have upscaling for my videos and stuff.
When you guys say pc mode it's game(user) mode right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EuPWW
> photos of my setup.
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to disable automatic brightness level? Service menu option?


Since you're using madvr, what rendering option did you choose?
Seems nvidia cubid crashed mdpc-hc


----------



## mlb426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> I got my screen youhou o/
> 
> 
> Dunno if i will struggle much to have upscaling for my videos and stuff.
> When you guys say pc mode it's game(user) mode right?
> Since you're using madvr, what rendering option did you choose?
> Seems nvidia cubid crashed mdpc-hc


PC mode is in input settings. You have to change the input to PC . You can run PC and game mode


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlb426*
> 
> PC mode is in input settings. You have to change the input to PC . You can run PC and game mode


Since i'm in europe i have the 6v model not the 6p, might be why i cannot find it ?
The only screen related to input i found is the screen where you can select the input source, i don't see any option in it.


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> I got my screen youhou o/
> 
> Dunno if i will struggle much to have upscaling for my videos and stuff.
> When you guys say pc mode it's game(user) mode right?
> Since you're using madvr, what rendering option did you choose?
> Seems nvidia cubid crashed mdpc-hc


Not at home at the moment but the input settings are in there somewhere. Try the cable-and-plug symbol on the remote.

Most people at Doom9 forum believe there is little difference in quality between super xbr vs nnedi3 for Chroma upscaling and nnedi3 has a significant impact on performance. For image doubling and quadrupling I use nnedi3 32 for luma and 16 for chroma. I upscale all 1080 content. Play with the settings, use Control + J for OSD and try and keep the rendering times below 35 ms. I get better performance with full screen exclusive mode. Also use rivatuner with afterburner to show GPU performance with OSD. For movies and TV, I like to keep usage at 75% or lower but 1070 STRIX never exceeds 60 C at 30-40 % rpm.

I use ZoomPlayer instead of mphc. Latest versions of LAV decoders, MadVR, and Nvidia drivers. Had some blue screens (kernel panic) while watching 3D movies last week with NNEDI3 (chroma upscaling and image doubling). Fiddled with the MadVR settings, upgraded Windows 10 to AE, and reloaded the Nvidia drivers. Not positive but I think the cause was DXVA hardware acceleration in LAV video. I switched it from native to copy-back. I think this was the culprit because I had problems with blue screens and this setting last year on a different machine. Hasn't crashed since.


----------



## zipeldiablo

ctrl + j doesn't do anything, weird, i had to remap the shortcut.

Speaking of copy-back, other threads seems to be pointing to the same conclusion.

I think i finally found where to configure pc mode, but 444 not available in the nvidia control panel.
Can you guys activate the hdmi ultra hd colour setting?
I mean, can you see something if you activate the setting


----------



## WetMacula

http://inmatrix.com/zplayer/pro/versions_home8.shtml
Years ago most features were free but the last year or two he's shifted more features to the paid version. Recently he started charging for the 4K skins, which really pissed me off. I just loaded an older copy of the skin. PM with an address and I can send the file. Max is worth paying for. MPHC doesn't scale right with high DPI settings. I think ZP is the best video player that supports madVR. It has a million options and a sophisticated codec system. I don't use the media browser crap. For an HTPC, I find the fastest way is to load files straight from Windows with a wireless mouse on my couch. I mapped the RivaTuner and madVR OSD toggles to my wireless mouse buttons, to check performance quickly.

In the Nvidia control panel I run RGB and full dynamic range. I also set madVR to 0-255 range. Limited make blacks look dark gray. On the TV, you need to configure your HDMI port for HDMI ULTRA HD deep color. I checked text quality between RGB vs YCbCr 4:4:4 and it looks similar. Since I don't fully understand this specific setting, I asked the question here and on AVS forums but nobody provided an answer.

To adjust brightness on the TV, I use a pure black desktop background or pause some dark scenes in movies, then adjust it until black starts to look dark grey then back it off a couple ticks. This has to be done for each input. I posted my settings in the imgur link a few posts back. Biggest impact on PQ is black level. Looks terrible on low or auto, so I force it to high. I find the colors in ISF look better than game mode.


----------



## Lu(ky

Well I finally gave in and pulled the trigger today on the 55C6P model from Crutchfield. Also bought a Titan XP as well if all goes well I will sell my Acer XR341CK 34" Free-Sync monitor and my R9 Fury X to recoup funds and maybe a kidney.








Will update upon arrival of TV and missing kidney...









Also found the higher end LG Remotes to buy if someone would like to replace the stock version that comes with it below.

LG SIGNATURE SERIES (AN-MR700 MAGIC REMOTE)*$74.99*


LG SIGNATURE (Slim remote AN-SP700)*$19.99*


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> http://inmatrix.com/zplayer/pro/versions_home8.shtml
> Years ago most features were free but the last year or two he's shifted more features to the paid version. Recently he started charging for the 4K skins, which really pissed me off. I just loaded an older copy of the skin. PM with an address and I can send the file. Max is worth paying for. MPHC doesn't scale right with high DPI settings. I think ZP is the best video player that supports madVR. It has a million options and a sophisticated codec system. I don't use the media browser crap. For an HTPC, I find the fastest way is to load files straight from Windows with a wireless mouse on my couch. I mapped the RivaTuner and madVR OSD toggles to my wireless mouse buttons, to check performance quickly.
> 
> In the Nvidia control panel I run RGB and full dynamic range. I also set madVR to 0-255 range. Limited make blacks look dark gray. On the TV, you need to configure your HDMI port for HDMI ULTRA HD deep color. I checked text quality between RGB vs YCbCr 4:4:4 and it looks similar. Since I don't fully understand this specific setting, I asked the question here and on AVS forums but nobody provided an answer.
> 
> To adjust brightness on the TV, I use a pure black desktop background or pause some dark scenes in movies, then adjust it until black starts to look dark grey then back it off a couple ticks. This has to be done for each input. I posted my settings in the imgur link a few posts back. Biggest impact on PQ is black level. Looks terrible on low or auto, so I force it to high. I find the colors in ISF look better than game mode.


Have ya'll tried MPV yet?

The GUI is horrible now (an MPC-like GUI front end is in development), but it's capable of using the same high-quality scalers MadVR has... NNEDI3 prescaling, Jinc, Spline, debanding, adaptivesharpen etc. It also has a ReClock-like sync feature built in.

I used to use MadVR for everything, but I've since dumped it for MPV since SVP interpolation is so much faster with it.

It's all OpenGL too, so you can run Linux on your HTPC if you prefer it.


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Well I finally gave in and pulled the trigger today on the 55C6P model from Crutchfield. Also bought a Titan XP as well if all goes well I will sell my Acer XR341CK 34" Free-Sync monitor and my R9 Fury X to recoup funds and maybe a kidney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update upon arrival of TV and missing kidney...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found the higher end LG Remotes to buy if someone would like to replace the stock version that comes with it below.
> 
> LG SIGNATURE SERIES (AN-MR700 MAGIC REMOTE)*$74.99*
> 
> 
> LG SIGNATURE (Slim remote AN-SP700)*$19.99*


code REMOTE5 for $5.00 off order.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Have ya'll tried MPV yet? .


Never heard of it, gonna give it a try thanks
ps : gui is indeed terrible, from what i saw settings have to be put into a file so no way to dynamically change them while watching the movie?
4k hevc video decoding seems like magic with this one, both potplayer and mpc are full loading my cpu while on mpv everything seems to be done on the gpu by default, so mpv for 4k movies and mpc for upscaling on 1080p and 720p content would be the way to go for me, at least until i can figure out why mpc is taking so much of my cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> http://inmatrix.com/zplayer/pro/versions_home8.shtml
> Years ago most features were free but the last year or two he's shifted more features to the paid version. Recently he started charging for the 4K skins, which really pissed me off. I just loaded an older copy of the skin. PM with an address and I can send the file. Max is worth paying for. MPHC doesn't scale right with high DPI settings. I think ZP is the best video player that supports madVR. It has a million options and a sophisticated codec system. I don't use the media browser crap. For an HTPC, I find the fastest way is to load files straight from Windows with a wireless mouse on my couch. I mapped the RivaTuner and madVR OSD toggles to my wireless mouse buttons, to check performance quickly.
> 
> In the Nvidia control panel I run RGB and full dynamic range. I also set madVR to 0-255 range. Limited make blacks look dark gray. On the TV, you need to configure your HDMI port for HDMI ULTRA HD deep color. I checked text quality between RGB vs YCbCr 4:4:4 and it looks similar. Since I don't fully understand this specific setting, I asked the question here and on AVS forums but nobody provided an answer.
> 
> To adjust brightness on the TV, I use a pure black desktop background or pause some dark scenes in movies, then adjust it until black starts to look dark grey then back it off a couple ticks. This has to be done for each input. I posted my settings in the imgur link a few posts back. Biggest impact on PQ is black level. Looks terrible on low or auto, so I force it to high. I find the colors in ISF look better than game mode.


As a software developper, i tend to avoid to pay for software when i can (nasty habit i know) especially for windows softwares









Did some research on that, seems ycbcr limited is equivalent to rgb full, nobody said the contrary as far as i know.

This was indeed a really good advice







blacks are awesome now, still have some issues though, movie quality and colours and top notch but the whites on subtitles are still hurting, they are so bright it is distracting the eye from the movie, played a bit with contrast and other settings but cannot find something really satisfying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> LG SIGNATURE (Slim remote AN-SP700)*$19.99*


Too bad they didn't put a quick settings button on this one, would've buy it right away


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Have ya'll tried MPV yet?
> 
> The GUI is horrible now (an MPC-like GUI front end is in development), but it's capable of using the same high-quality scalers MadVR has... NNEDI3 prescaling, Jinc, Spline, debanding, adaptivesharpen etc. It also has a ReClock-like sync feature built in.
> 
> I used to use MadVR for everything, but I've since dumped it for MPV since SVP interpolation is so much faster with it.
> 
> It's all OpenGL too, so you can run Linux on your HTPC if you prefer it.


By "The GUI is horrible" you mean it has no GUI. Will keep an eye on this. It's fast and lightweight but needs a proper GUI. Thanks.


----------



## WetMacula

@zipeldiablo

Your CPU should not be fully loaded with DXVA copy-back GPU decoding enabled in LAV.


----------



## Lu(ky

Man I am glad I pulled the trigger on it yesterday because today most stores the price went back up to $2999.99 I just made it by 10 hours before price change..









Also anyone here mounting it to there desk or wall that has movement left to right, up down etc?


----------



## brucethemoose

Mpv is basically a backend. There are a couple of separate GUIs (SMPlayer, Baka, etc.), but I'm keeping my eye on this one:

https://github.com/cmdrkotori/mpc-qt


----------



## WetMacula

Is it possible to change the sample stock photos? I want my own to rotate when the TV loses signal. How to transfer files to internal storage?

I have a Harmony 700. Is it possible to access the service menu with this? I use mine as a computer display and want to disable automatic brightness level on static images. Do they dim static images to reduce the chance of image retention?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Man I am glad I pulled the trigger on it yesterday because today most stores the price went back up to $2999.99 I just made it by 10 hours before price change..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also anyone here mounting it to there desk or wall that has movement left to right, up down etc?


Not yet but next month, found an articulated arm that could whistand up to 19kg, why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> @zipeldiablo
> 
> Your CPU should not be fully loaded with DXVA copy-back GPU decoding enabled in LAV.


Weird right?


----------



## Ambush083

Greetings my fellow LG OLED55C6P owners. I still think it's really cool to have an owner's thread. I'm still learning a lot about this TV. I recently purchased one of the posted LG Series mini remotes. So bummed it doesn't have a settings button as that would've been perfect for me.









I was going to wait until I posted any pictures. I'm awaiting the arrival of a floating shelf which I will then mount beneath my TV. Once I get that I'll run cables behind the wall for a cleaner look, mount my sound bar and take other steps to make it nice and tidy. If I want to game on it I grab a table and push it flush against the wall and plug in a HDMI cable to my PC. After that it's just setting up my mouse and keyboard the way I like, etc. Pull up my office chair. If I play something like GTA 5 on my PC I'll just use a Wireless PS4 Controller, Wireless Headset and chill on the couch though.


----------



## mlb426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ambush083*
> 
> Greetings my fellow LG OLED55C6P owners. I still think it's really cool to have an owner's thread. I'm still learning a lot about this TV. I recently purchased one of the posted LG Series mini remotes. So bummed it doesn't have a settings button as that would've been perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until I posted any pictures. I'm awaiting the arrival of a floating shelf which I will then mount beneath my TV. Once I get that I'll run cables behind the wall for a cleaner look, mount my sound bar and take other steps to make it nice and tidy. If I want to game on it I grab a table and push it flush against the wall and plug in a HDMI cable to my PC. After that it's just setting up my mouse and keyboard the way I like, etc. Pull up my office chair. If I play something like GTA 5 on my PC I'll just use a Wireless PS4 Controller, Wireless Headset and chill on the couch though.


Looks great. Cool to be able to use the couch or mount right up to it with the office chair. I'm still searching for the perfect office/recline chair.


----------



## Ambush083

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlb426*
> 
> Looks great. Cool to be able to use the couch or mount right up to it with the office chair. I'm still searching for the perfect office/recline chair.




DXRacer Chairs seem to be some of the best chairs out there. Especially if you are a gamer. It will also work in a regular office environment though. It can recline until the back part is flat with the bottom part, hold your weight and you won't fall over. It's pretty crazy. You will see a lot of people that stream on Twitch use them. And you have to figure some of those folks sit there all day streaming so they need a comfortable chair. I'm not into the fancy designs when it comes to chairs, but these do look cool. But since I'm more on the conservative side of looks I'd go with an all black chair. They also have chairs that don't hug your body like the King Series which are wider and bigger seats. The chairs can be expensive, but they seem very worth it. I've tried every company that ships this company's products and none of them ship to Hawaii. Otherwise I'd own one myself.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ambush083*
> 
> 
> 
> DXRacer Chairs seem to be some of the best chairs out there.


Those chairs (by those i mean all gaming chairs) are actually the worst you can find especially for office work.
They use heavy marketing (streamers doing product placement etc) to convince people they are the real deal while trully they are not.
They are not in any way ergonomic.
There are tons of brands if you want an ergonomic chair, the main brands being steelcase ( i own a leap v2, i will NEVER go back to gaming chairs, not in a million years), herman miller, rh logic got amazing chairs too, the rh logic 400 is my next purchase actually.

The only disadvantage you will encounter comparing those to a gaming race is probably the fact that you won't be able to lie down this much.
But you gain tons of features including a proper lumbar support.

ps : your setup is very nice, i note the idea of the mini-table in front of the couch









On another note, anyone who encounters loss of input signal? That seems to happen to me when for example i switch a game from fullscreen to windowed borderless mode, i have to restart the screen to have my input again.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, to get a real good chair you have to spend some money. I've had the Herman Miller Embody and now an ERA Galaxy, both pricey but great designed chairs.


----------



## Ambush083

zipeldiablo, While I respect your opinion unless you've actually owned a DXRacer chair I wouldn't write them off so fast. They aren't like other gaming chairs and have a very good reputation. People see the look of it and just assume it's not good for your back I guess. The reviews of course say otherwise. While I myself do not own one very rarely do I see negative reviews. Which is what a perspective buyer is looking for.

CallsignVega, Herman Miller and ERA Galaxy aren't really in most regular folk's budgets. For the price of some of those chairs I could buy a brand new computer monitor included. I don't see them as reasonably priced chairs. However, there is no question that these are quality chairs. So I guess if you can afford it, go for it. Having said that is there any specific models you would recommend from either brand that you think are still good, but more affordable? I'd like to look into some myself since I'm due for an upgrade.


----------



## mlb426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, to get a real good chair you have to spend some money. I've had the Herman Miller Embody and now an ERA Galaxy, both pricey but great designed chairs.


I have an aeron at work and have used a mirra for many hours. How does the embody and galaxy compare?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ambush083*
> 
> zipeldiablo, While I respect your opinion unless you've actually owned a DXRacer chair I wouldn't write them off so fast. They aren't like other gaming chairs and have a very good reputation. People see the look of it and just assume it's not good for your back I guess. The reviews of course say otherwise. While I myself do not own one very rarely do I see negative reviews. Which is what a perspective buyer is looking for.
> 
> CallsignVega, Herman Miller and ERA Galaxy aren't really in most regular folk's budgets. For the price of some of those chairs I could buy a brand new computer monitor included. I don't see them as reasonably priced chairs. However, there is no question that these are quality chairs. So I guess if you can afford it, go for it. Having said that is there any specific models you would recommend from either brand that you think are still good, but more affordable? I'd like to look into some myself since I'm due for an upgrade.


If you ask me people telling others how good those chairs are either have no clue of what they're talking about or are paid to said so.
My point being that if you have no point of comparaison of course gamer seats are the top of the league, but once you go with ergonomic you will never go back








But that is just my personnal opinion, some might disagree.
I saw a lots of people on reddit complaining about their backs though

We have an interesting thing going on here, is the mass opinion the correct one? Everyone pick a pen and a piece of paper you have 3hours









They are pricey because the market is not the same, those are enterprise chairs which you are suppose to buy by the 100units, i personnaly bought a refurbished one for this reason, couldn't throw away 1000bucks in a chair, but some companies do an amazing chair, changing the fabric and all.
You cannot go wrong with a steelcase leap v2, and since this is one of the most saled unit you can easily found one at a good price


----------



## danycyo

I gotta still clean my room but I snapped a pic of my setup


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlb426*
> 
> Another + for Chris at cleveland plasma. $2275 all in, came in 3 days, no problems. I think it looks ...


Outstanding price! I was thinking about picking one up for $2500 from a b&m best buy to make sure I could return it if it were defective, but that price difference can't be ignored! Was that a special price?

Also, I need a solid (but affordable) HDMI of about 12'. Can anyone link me to a particular one that you know will give full bandwidth needed for this beast? Thanks


----------



## animeowns

55EG9600 what is the name of the non curved version I see the price is right around below $2000 so willing to pay 4k 55 inch oled


----------



## danycyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Outstanding price! I was thinking about picking one up for $2500 from a b&m best buy to make sure I could return it if it were defective, but that price difference can't be ignored! Was that a special price?
> 
> Also, I need a solid (but affordable) HDMI of about 12'. Can anyone link me to a particular one that you know will give full bandwidth needed for this beast? Thanks


Check out monoprice for the HDMI 2.0 60 HZ 12" Cable. I highly recommend also purchasing a 3d club adapter if you only have display ports so you can output at 60hz. If you have a new gpu that supports hdmi 2.0 then it may not be necessary. You can walk into a best buy or a Microcenter and have them price match best buy. I did and they even honored the 30 day buyers insurance when the price dropped. I spent about $2300 when originally spending $3000. Best thing I ever did. I absolutely love this TV. I got the C6 being that the quality matches the E6 and supports 3d and really well at a lower price and without the soundbar.


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Check out monoprice for the HDMI 2.0 60 HZ 12" Cable. I highly recommend also purchasing a 3d club adapter if you only have display ports so you can output at 60hz. If you have a new gpu that supports hdmi 2.0 then it may not be necessary. You can walk into a best buy or a Microcenter and have them price match best buy. I did and they even honored the 30 day buyers insurance when the price dropped. I spent about $2300 when originally spending $3000. Best thing I ever did. I absolutely love this TV. I got the C6 being that the quality matches the E6 and supports 3d and really well at a lower price and without the soundbar.


Thanks. I actually just picked up a cheaper HDMI with excellent reviews on amazon that claims it's rated to 18gbps.

I got the set last night and hooked it up to my PC. Have a few questions. For reference, I'm using a Titan X Pascal with HDMI 2 connection, running Win 10 Pro x64, and also have a RoG Swift hooked up via DP connection.

1. Does anyone have issues with windows bahavior with the set hooked up? Couple things I'm seeing - Nvidia control panel saw my display fine, but it wouldn't send a signal to the LG until I made it the primary display. Also, when I turn off the LG, my other display (the RoG Swift) doesn't default to primary, it just stays secondary, so I can't see the lockscreen when I hit ctrl-alt-del (since it's still being sent to the powered off LG).

I disabled digital audio pass through via the HDMI (like was mentioned in this thread), and I'm using PC mode/game mode on the TV via HDMI 1. I do have HDMI Deep Color enabled for that HDMI port as well.

2. I read here and at AVS forum that folks say to use RGB Full Range, but this is giving me heavily crushed blacks, no matter whether I use Low or High Blacks setting on the LG. I now have it set to High blacks, since Low crushes no matter what, apparently. I even tried messing with the gamma setting to see if that fixes it, and of course it helps, but it just makes everything gray instead of giving black depth. I'm now using RGB Limited (since it's a tv I'd be surprised if it used a 0-255 mapping) and High Blacks with medium gamma. It looks pretty good - blacks are still dark, but not perfect.

Edit: did some more tweaking with test images. RGB limited was definitely giving me grays instead of blacks, so I changed back to RGB full, but I had to up the brightness to almost 60 in order to get information below about black level 10.

3. Fuzzy text. I saw someone else posted about this, but I can't seem to get rid of this problem completely. It really seems to be there one some webpages and not on others. Certain desktop windows show it too. I'm guessing that nothing can be done about this since I saw another poster tried to address and ultimately returned theirs. It's just baffling because it almost appears that there is some form of scaling going on, but I can find no scaling setting in Nvidia control panel (I set resolution scale to 'no scale' as well), and the "Just Scan" aspect ratio option on the LG is grayed out. It's a little slider and I can't tell whether it's on or off. I have that setting at "original"


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Outstanding price! I was thinking about picking one up for $2500 from a b&m best buy to make sure I could return it if it were defective, but that price difference can't be ignored! Was that a special price?
> 
> Also, I need a solid (but affordable) HDMI of about 12'. Can anyone link me to a particular one that you know will give full bandwidth needed for this beast? Thanks


Coupons for Microcenter.


----------



## Neon01

4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Coupons for Microcenter.


Wow, where did you find those? They don't have any in stock at my local Microcenter, but I wonder if I could get BB to PM it. I'm afraid they probably won't accept a photocopy though.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> 4
> Wow, where did you find those? They don't have any in stock at my local Microcenter, but I wonder if I could get BB to PM it. I'm afraid they probably won't accept a photocopy though.


I have seen other people match at Best Buy with this print out. Usually Microcenter needs to be in stock for BB to pricematch, but a couple have got lucky.


----------



## mlb426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> 4
> Wow, where did you find those? They don't have any in stock at my local Microcenter, but I wonder if I could get BB to PM it. I'm afraid they probably won't accept a photocopy though.


Wow, 3k for the 65. There really is nothing like the depreciation in TVs. But no regret on my purchase, best screen I've ever used. Tempted to pick up a 65 for the living room!


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Coupons for Microcenter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Coupons for Microcenter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlb426*
> 
> Wow, 3k for the 65. There really is nothing like the depreciation in TVs. But no regret on my purchase, best screen I've ever used. Tempted to pick up a 65 for the living room!


If this were available in a 75", I'd be right there with you. Damn good panel.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> If this were available in a 75", I'd be right there with you. Damn good panel.


No 75", but they do have a 77" for just a tad more.







http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-77EG9700-oled-tv


----------



## zipeldiablo

Still having issues with the input.
For example, i put w10 in sleep mode and i had to switch the hdmi port on the screen for it to detect the input, restarted the screen 3times didn't do anything.
How can i fix this? Becoming really annoying :/


----------



## Neon01

Looks like a firmware update rolled out early this morning. Not sure what was changed.


----------



## Neon01

Is there anyone out there who has had experience with both the 55C6P and the Samsung KS8500 (or KS8000) displays? I'm curious how you'd compare them.

I LOVE the OLED, but I'm not sure it's really worth the extra money for my needs. I don't really have any HDR content (and specifically, Dolby vision, since the Sammy does HDR), text is a little fuzzy in certain situations on the 55C6P, and I'm an upgrade fiend, so the "future proof" argument is kinda bogus either way. If I'm honest, I also think the 49" size is better for my use. The 55" is very 'doable', and I hardly notice the size anymore, but I admit I do miss the finer pixel pitch of the smaller panel.

Then again, I've heard the Samsungs have issues with bloom, and... those _colors_ on the OLED!


----------



## zipeldiablo

For me the lightbleed on anything else than oled is a deal breaker, i will never go back


----------



## illram

E6 owner, but the PC/HDMI connectivity issues happen on this panel as well. There was a new firmware update that so far has seemingly fixed the input loss issue even with digital audio enabled. I can now enable digital audio and change display settings (e.g. refresh rate, limited to full color, change inputs, exit out of 1080p game to 4K desktop) without losing signal. I was previously using the digital audio disable solution from this thread which sort of solved the loss of signal issues (thank you gavros777 for finding that!). Did the C6 get a similar firmware update and if so can anyone confirm that they no longer need to use the disable digital audio solution? (Go to About this TV and check for updates).

I am still having weird issues where the display sometimes will make screw with the scaling, so icons appear super tiny and text is really fuzzy. This is seemingly random. Sometimes I turn on the TV and it is like that, sometimes it is not. This also happens sometimes when I exit games at which I am playing in 1080p, back to my 4K desktop.

My hunch is this is tied to the inability of the display to allow GPU scaling. New firmware did not change that. Has anyone been able to force GPU scaling on these sets? (Is that "safe?") What are the best scaling settings on the TV? I have it set to Original as just scan is grayed out, as another poster mentioned.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Is there anyone out there who has had experience with both the 55C6P and the Samsung KS8500 (or KS8000) displays? I'm curious how you'd compare them.
> 
> I LOVE the OLED, but I'm not sure it's really worth the extra money for my needs. I don't really have any HDR content (and specifically, Dolby vision, since the Sammy does HDR), text is a little fuzzy in certain situations on the 55C6P, and I'm an upgrade fiend, so the "future proof" argument is kinda bogus either way. If I'm honest, I also think the 49" size is better for my use. The 55" is very 'doable', and I hardly notice the size anymore, but I admit I do miss the finer pixel pitch of the smaller panel.
> 
> Then again, I've heard the Samsungs have issues with bloom, and... those _colors_ on the OLED!


If you have NETFLIX try watching MarcoPolo you can watch it with HDR and Dolby Vision. I watched the first season really good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illram*
> 
> E6 owner, but the PC/HDMI connectivity issues happen on this panel as well. There was a new firmware update that so far has seemingly fixed the input loss issue even with digital audio enabled. I can now enable digital audio and change display settings (e.g. refresh rate, limited to full color, change inputs, exit out of 1080p game to 4K desktop) without losing signal. I was previously using the digital audio disable solution from this thread which sort of solved the loss of signal issues (thank you gavros777 for finding that!). Did the C6 get a similar firmware update and if so can anyone confirm that they no longer need to use the disable digital audio solution? (Go to About this TV and check for updates).
> 
> I am still having weird issues where the display sometimes will make screw with the scaling, so icons appear super tiny and text is really fuzzy. This is seemingly random. Sometimes I turn on the TV and it is like that, sometimes it is not. This also happens sometimes when I exit games at which I am playing in 1080p, back to my 4K desktop.
> 
> My hunch is this is tied to the inability of the display to allow GPU scaling. New firmware did not change that. Has anyone been able to force GPU scaling on these sets? (Is that "safe?") What are the best scaling settings on the TV? I have it set to Original as just scan is grayed out, as another poster mentioned.


Remember when you guys install your NVIDIA driver make sure you go *MANUAL INSTALL* and uncheck the box for HD AUDIO DRIVER and I also uncheck the 3D stuff as well. If you watch the 3D content it will be through a Player and the TV. So the only things I check is GRAPHICS/ DISPLAY DRIVER/ and Physx driver. Unless you plan on doing 3D gaming then leave it. But I highly recommend not including the HD AUDIO DRIVER it takes bandwidth. I just do these thing to trouble shoot one less thing to go wrong I have to worry about.

And I have the newer remotes incoming I will add pictures when I receive them. I also purchased the new Panasonic DMP-UB900 Ultra HD 4K player with HDR only. This should hold me over tell Oppo comes out with one this year I am hoping.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illram*
> 
> E6 owner, but the PC/HDMI connectivity issues happen on this panel as well. There was a new firmware update that so far has seemingly fixed the input loss issue even with digital audio enabled. I can now enable digital audio and change display settings (e.g. refresh rate, limited to full color, change inputs, exit out of 1080p game to 4K desktop) without losing signal. I was previously using the digital audio disable solution from this thread which sort of solved the loss of signal issues (thank you gavros777 for finding that!). Did the C6 get a similar firmware update and if so can anyone confirm that they no longer need to use the disable digital audio solution? (Go to About this TV and check for updates).
> 
> I am still having weird issues where the display sometimes will make screw with the scaling, so icons appear super tiny and text is really fuzzy. This is seemingly random. Sometimes I turn on the TV and it is like that, sometimes it is not. This also happens sometimes when I exit games at which I am playing in 1080p, back to my 4K desktop.
> 
> My hunch is this is tied to the inability of the display to allow GPU scaling. New firmware did not change that. Has anyone been able to force GPU scaling on these sets? (Is that "safe?") What are the best scaling settings on the TV? I have it set to Original as just scan is grayed out, as another poster mentioned.


Don't have any update avaible i'm on the european version of the screen.
Still have the issue, such a pain in the ass
Switched on another hdmi port without pc mode, seems i don't have the issue anymore (yet), will update on this


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> If you have NETFLIX try watching MarcoPolo you can watch it with HDR and Dolby Vision. I watched the first season really good.


Also "Stranger Things" on Netflix 4K is f****** awesome!!!


----------



## Ambush083

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Looks like a firmware update rolled out early this morning. Not sure what was changed.


I hate when I can't see release notes on new firmware for any product.







LOL Anyone know where that info can be found?


----------



## Ambush083

I received my remote a while back, but had to go out and get 2 x 2032 batteries. I was kinda lazy about it. Well, I got the remote now and I get the message "Only specific Remote model can be paired". Anyone else run into this issue? I'm still researching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Also found the higher end LG Remotes to buy if someone would like to replace the stock version that comes with it below.
> 
> LG SIGNATURE (Slim remote AN-SP700)*$19.99*


----------



## zipeldiablo

Finally got the software update this morning !
Hopefully this will fix connectivity issue on pc mode, can confirm that hdmi without pc mode doesn't have a single issue.
I'm curious btw, i thought pc mode was suppose to lower the input lag but i don't see the difference between the two in bf1


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ambush083*
> 
> I received my remote a while back, but had to go out and get 2 x 2032 batteries. I was kinda lazy about it. Well, I got the remote now and I get the message "Only specific Remote model can be paired". Anyone else run into this issue? I'm still researching.


Having the same problem with that remote as well saying the same thing. But the larger LG SAN-MR700 MAGIC REMOTE is working like a charm with no problems at all.







And I just got the *Panasonic DMP-UB900 - 4K Ultra HD player* Friday and watched a couple of movie's *The Revenant*, *The Martian*, *Deadpool*, and a Guardian of the Galaxy in 3D. All movies were incredible to watch in UHD 4K and Guardians of the Galaxy in 3D with the Panasonic DMP-UB900 was awesome specially the scene from "Nowhere"


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Finally got the software update this morning !
> Hopefully this will fix connectivity issue on pc mode, can confirm that hdmi without pc mode doesn't have a single issue.
> I'm curious btw, i thought pc mode was suppose to lower the input lag but i don't see the difference between the two in bf1


Gaming mode is suppose to have the lowest input lag. If your playing with a controller it might be hard to tell a 10ms or so lag difference. M/K may be able to tell easier, but the brain is still able to adapt and make it seem less. May bring down your k/d a little though if you come head to head with an opponent with drastically lower input lag.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Gaming mode is suppose to have the lowest input lag. If your playing with a controller it might be hard to tell a 10ms or so lag difference. M/K may be able to tell easier, but the brain is still able to adapt and make it seem less. May bring down your k/d a little though if you come head to head with an opponent with drastically lower input lag.


Was talking about pc mode not gaming mode mate.
Bf1 being a fps i play with keyboard and mouse like usual, but my connection is so bad i lag anyway so hard to tell


----------



## WetMacula

Anyone figure out a way to change the stock photos? Tired of looking at the dog and shrooms when input is lost.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Can someone confirm that the new update fixed indeed the loss of input in pc mode?


----------



## WetMacula

I never had a problem losing signal, before or after the update. Mine loses input because I set the display to turn off after 10 minutes.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Are you running the screen in pc + game mode with ultra deep color and nvidia color in 4.4.4 ?


----------



## WetMacula

PC mode, ultra deep color, game and bright, rgb full dynamic range (high black level). Perhaps I never had signal issues because I disabled audio to the TV and ran a separate HDMI to my AVR (since it doesn't have HDMI 2.0). It does like to rearrange the desktop icons each time I switch it on. Others running video and audio on a single cable, reported the update solved their signal drop problem. There's a lot more feedback at avsforum.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Is there anyone out there who has had experience with both the 55C6P and the Samsung KS8500 (or KS8000) displays? I'm curious how you'd compare them.
> 
> I LOVE the OLED, but I'm not sure it's really worth the extra money for my needs. I don't really have any HDR content (and specifically, Dolby vision, since the Sammy does HDR), text is a little fuzzy in certain situations on the 55C6P, and I'm an upgrade fiend, so the "future proof" argument is kinda bogus either way. If I'm honest, I also think the 49" size is better for my use. The 55" is very 'doable', and I hardly notice the size anymore, but I admit I do miss the finer pixel pitch of the smaller panel.
> 
> Then again, I've heard the Samsungs have issues with bloom, and... those _colors_ on the OLED!


What did you go with)

And the curve doesn't bother anybody?
I was looking a the flat version but I heard it has a bunch of problems and the E6 model is a bit too expensive


----------



## mlb426

The curve is very subtle. I like it


----------



## zipeldiablo

Same, the curve never bothered me, i prefer that to flat.
Even when watching from an angle it's great


----------



## Swolern

Depends on the viewing distance. With a 55in screen at 1-3ft I feel more immersed with the curve and it helps to see the edges of the screen. At 4-10 ft I feel like the the curve advantage goes away and can just be distracting.


----------



## mlb426

Are you guys using vync with this? I had it turned on in the global setting in the Nvidia control panel but have had some odd issues with my fps getting absolutely crushed in some games, well below benchmarks suggest for a 1080. Games from the windows store seem to have the most issues- Forza, gears .


----------



## zipeldiablo

Some recent games lock the fps at 30 when you use vsync


----------



## mlb426

yeah i switched it to application controlled and just havent been turning it on. Much better, bit of screen tear but i can deal with it. i was getting crazy fluctuations from 60 to 30s so maybe it was trying to impose vsync twice


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlb426*
> 
> yeah i switched it to application controlled and just havent been turning it on. Much better, bit of screen tear but i can deal with it. i was getting crazy fluctuations from 60 to 30s so maybe it was trying to impose vsync twice


That's how Vsync works. If you can't maintain 60 fps then Vsync brings you down to 30fps. Either turn down graphical settings to maintain 60fps or upgrade GPU. The tearing is horrible to my eyes.


----------



## gree

What gpu(s) do you guys have?

I had a 4K monitor for a week before I returned it, and a single 1080 seemed sufficient for the games I had (older games like mordor and assetto corsa) although it was a vsync monitor so idk if maybe that helped


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> What gpu(s) do you guys have?
> 
> I had a 4K monitor for a week before I returned it, and a single 1080 seemed sufficient for the games I had (older games like mordor and assetto corsa) although it was a vsync monitor so idk if maybe that helped


My 1070 SLI does great at 4K. Maintains 60fps with maxed settings in nearly all the games I play at 4K, except for W3, but I just decrease some settings in that one.


----------



## mlb426

i have a 1080. turning down aa and being judicial with a few other settings i can get 60fps in most


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> That's how Vsync works. If you can't maintain 60 fps then Vsync brings you down to 30fps. Either turn down graphical settings to maintain 60fps or upgrade GPU. The tearing is horrible to my eyes.


Even if you can maintain 60fps+ some games will like the last tomb raider will automatically block you at 30fps, damn console games...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> What gpu(s) do you guys have?
> 
> I had a 4K monitor for a week before I returned it, and a single 1080 seemed sufficient for the games I had (older games like mordor and assetto corsa) although it was a vsync monitor so idk if maybe that helped


I have an sli of gtx 980ti hof, waiting for the 1080ti to be release, long wait if you ask me, dual gpus with aircooling is a lot of noise, can't wait to go watercooling (the waterblock for the 980ti hof is about 160$, not worth it).
In most of the games i can play with all settings maxed at 60fps+, on some games like tomb raider depending on the size of the map i can see some fluctuations though.

Sometimes i am seriously wondering if my ram is not the bottleneck in my system, i oc'ed my 5960x to 4.2 so i guess it is enough but the ram is crappy sticks at 2133mhz i borrowed from a friend :/


----------



## bigdunk15

Is there a way to disable the automatic dimming? It's starting to make me regret this purchase.

I just got the tv a few days ago and so far I like it, except for how the brightness changes constantly. Since I'm using this as a computer monitor it's extra obvious, just scrolling down a page the brightness fluctuates wildly depending on how white the screen is. I tried watching a movie and the image would darken and brighten on camera cuts. I have energy saving and eye comfort mode turned off so I'm not really sure what's causing this. Any help is extremely appreciated, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdunk15*
> 
> I have energy saving and eye comfort mode turned off so I'm not really sure what's causing this.


APL is what's causing it. You can't turn it off.

IIRC, the new batch of OLED TV's from LG have an average of 120 cd/m^2 maximum. White web pages are hit heavily by APL, as you can get whites much brighter in frames where most of the display is darker.

I guess your best bet is darkening the room and reducing brightness.


----------



## CallsignVega

ABL is one of the reasons I don't recommend these OLED's for work/productivity, just for gaming. You do not want to have a full screen web page up. I make a window for my web pages.


----------



## Xenos911

Hello,

Looking at the specs, it says it is a 120hz tv... I recall there are a bunch of lcd monitors which have 3d capabilities which can run in 120hz if forced.

Has anybody tried forcing these 4k oled tvs to do 120 hz? 100 hz?

Thanks!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenos911*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Looking at the specs, it says it is a 120hz tv... I recall there are a bunch of lcd monitors which have 3d capabilities which can run in 120hz if forced.
> 
> Has anybody tried forcing these 4k oled tvs to do 120 hz? 100 hz?
> 
> Thanks!


60hz only.


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdunk15*
> 
> Is there a way to disable the automatic dimming? It's starting to make me regret this purchase.


ABSL (dimming of static images) can be disabled in the service menu. You will need a phone with IR transmitter or a service remote.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/40-oled-technology-flat-panels-general/2440714-how-turn-off-absl-lg-oled-tv.html


----------



## brucethemoose

Just read this little bit in an Anandtech laptop OLED panel review:
Quote:


> I wanted to mention a couple of things about the X1 Yoga OLED before getting into the color accuracy and panel calibration. As I stated before, the X1 Yoga OLED uses an OLED panel manufactured by Samsung, and it uses an RGB-ish subpixel arrangement. OLED displays have different properties than LCD displays, which impacts both their benefits and their downsides. For example, the emission of light on an OLED display is not as directional as an LCD, meaning that you don't get the 40-50% brightness drop when looking at the display from a thirty degree angle that you do on an LCD. However, most OLEDs are heavily impacted by color shift when viewing off-axis, which is actually a much larger issue than the brightness decrease of LCDs. This issue is not often mentioned because that sort of viewing scenario doesn't come up much on a mobile device, which is the primary area where OLED displays have been deployed.
> 
> On a laptop you're often looking at the display from an angle, especially along the vertical axis. Unfortunately, the X1 Yoga OLED has a significant amount of color shift off-axis, leading to changes in hue for colors and a shift to green for greyscale shades. Unfortunately, I'm not equipped to do proper photography of displays so I can't demonstrate the behavior, but it might be a concern for anyone who depends on consistent color rendition on their display.


And I always thought OLEDs had no viewing angle problems...

Is this true? And is it true for other OLEDs like your LGs as well?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Is this true? And is it true for other OLEDs like your LGs as well?


Doubt that is true. I've seen plenty of Samsung OLED phones; none displayed that sort of behavior.

And it's definitely not true for LG's OLED TV's.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Is this true? And is it true for other OLEDs like your LGs as well?


A bit late, but keep in mind that Samsung's RGB OLED is a different architecture to LG's WOLED - you know, like how there are different LCD architectures like TN, VA, IPS, etc.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Picked one of these up this morning! Came with a Xbox One S 1TB







Also pre-ordered a PS4 Pro.

https://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-OLED55C6P-55-Inch-Console/dp/B01M4IE43O/ref=sr_1_cc_5?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1477238579&sr=1-5-catcorr&keywords=oled55c6p

Display will be replacing a Westinghouse 55" 1080P TV....Just a small upgrade


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Picked one of these up this morning! Came with a Xbox One S 1TB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also pre-ordered a PS4 Pro.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-OLED55C6P-55-Inch-Console/dp/B01M4IE43O/ref=sr_1_cc_5?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1477238579&sr=1-5-catcorr&keywords=oled55c6p
> 
> Display will be replacing a Westinghouse 55" 1080P TV....Just a small upgrade


So I got Amazon to price match this with Best Buy (Currently on Sale for $1,999.99).

I originally paid $2,190.80 for the LG OLED 55 C6P which came with a Xbox One S 1TB

Amazon refunded me $232.13, if I subtract the cost of the Xbox One S ($349.99), I ended up getting the C6 for $1608.68


----------



## Swolern

Pretty good Pandora, but this is the lowest I have seen ever for the 55C6P. From Adorama via EBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/332021169308

$1499+ no tax/free ship

Would be awesome if Amazon price matched that one!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Pretty good Pandora, but this is the lowest I have seen ever for the 55C6P. From Adorama via EBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/332021169308
> 
> $1499+ no tax/free ship
> 
> Would be awesome if Amazon price matched that one!


wow $1.5k, really tempting, the only turn off is i really want a 40" which there is no oled at that size, and i'm not happy about the input lag on them for HDR gaming. Maybe next year









They're definitely clearing stock at that price though. We'll see some new OLEDs at CES this january and those same displays will start popping up in stores at the end of Q1 early Q2.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> wow $1.5k, really tempting, the only turn off is i really want a 40" which there is no oled at that size, and i'm not happy about the input lag on them for HDR gaming. Maybe next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're definitely clearing stock at that price though. We'll see some new OLEDs at CES this january and those same displays will start popping up in stores at the end of Q1 early Q2.


Are there any PC games that currently support HDR?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> wow $1.5k, really tempting, the only turn off is i really want a 40" which there is no oled at that size, and i'm not happy about the input lag on them for HDR gaming. Maybe next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're definitely clearing stock at that price though. We'll see some new OLEDs at CES this january and those same displays will start popping up in stores at the end of Q1 early Q2.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any PC games that currently support HDR?
Click to expand...

Battlefield 1 will get HDR support very soon with a patch.


----------



## gree

are the OLEDs going to be cheaper on black friday?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> are the OLEDs going to be cheaper on black friday?


They should be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> wow $1.5k, really tempting, the only turn off is i really want a 40" which there is no oled at that size, and i'm not happy about the input lag on them for HDR gaming. Maybe next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're definitely clearing stock at that price though. We'll see some new OLEDs at CES this january and those same displays will start popping up in stores at the end of Q1 early Q2.


40" 4k oled gaming monitor with g-sync, low input lag and 120hz would be beyond glorious.
I would settle for just oled and g-sync though


----------



## TheCautiousOne

LG Deal for Black Friday.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/lg-best-price-ever-g6-oled-4k-hdr-smart-tv/

55" for the B6 is 1800$ and 65" is 2800$

TCO


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> So I got Amazon to price match this with Best Buy (Currently on Sale for $1,999.99).
> 
> I originally paid $2,190.80 for the LG OLED 55 C6P which came with a Xbox One S 1TB
> 
> Amazon refunded me $232.13, if I subtract the cost of the Xbox One S ($349.99), I ended up getting the C6 for $1608.68


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Pretty good Pandora, but this is the lowest I have seen ever for the 55C6P. From Adorama via EBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/332021169308
> 
> $1499+ no tax/free ship
> 
> Would be awesome if Amazon price matched that one!


So today I saw Best Buy had the 55 C6P for $1799, I contacted Amazon to see if they would do another price match, they did! Except the customer service rep didn't see I already had a price match and gave me a refund from my original purchase price and not from the price match I had 2 weeks ago. After all is said and done I got a refund of $622.95. If I subtract the cost of the Xbox One S that was bundled with the TV ($349), Total Cost of my 55" C6 was $1220.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> So today I saw Best Buy had the 55 C6P for $1799, I contacted Amazon to see if they would do another price match, they did! Except the customer service rep didn't see I already had a price match and gave me a refund from my original purchase price and not from the price match I had 2 weeks ago. After all is said and done I got a refund of $622.95. If I subtract the cost of the Xbox One S that was bundled with the TV ($349), Total Cost of my 55" C6 was $1220.


Damn that's a hella deal! How is the Xboxe S with the C6? Movies only? Any HDR games? The PS4 Pro HDR games are very impressive, nearly matching high-end PC graphic fidelity, and I usually cringe when looking at console games.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn that's a hella deal! How is the Xboxe S with the C6? Movies only? Any HDR games? The PS4 Pro HDR games are very impressive, nearly matching high-end PC graphic fidelity, and I usually cringe when looking at console games.


I only use the Xbox for movies, no games. It does a very fine job at playing UHD Bluray's as well as 3D Blurays, no complaints.


----------



## Pandora's Box

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/lg-hdr-game-201612014385.htm

LG C6, E6, and G6 firmware has been released that fixes the input lag in HDR. Down from 50ms+ to 34ms+







. This makes the LG OLED's the best HDR TV for gaming.
Quote:


> Input lag in HDR has been reduced to 34ms in HDR with 4:4:4 chroma! This is by far the best result on the market as the 8000 series does 20ms only at 4:2:2 chroma. When HDR+ is enabled on those sets however (true HDR) the Samsung skyrockets far beyond the OLED.


https://www.reddit.com/r/PS4/comments/5fvx8n/news_lg_oled_2016_hdr_input_lag_fixed/#bottom-comments

No word yet on the B6 getting this update, probably unlikely due to the different SOC used.


----------



## Swolern

Damn that's awesome!! They finally listened to all the complaints.


----------



## animeowns

Just purchased a OLED 55 inch Curved but I am having a problem with it I see flashing pixels in green on all the black backgrounds is it my HDMI cable that is the problem please say yes just setting this display up was a challenge. Because of its size I get flickering on the display and 60hz works in 4k mode but I'm not sure if this cable is hdmi 2.0 certified I was using it on my gaming console prior to plugging it up on my TV what is a good hdmi cable to buy based on brand and reliability


----------



## danycyo

I would suspect the hdmi cord first. I had a similar issue when I first purchased the television and thought it was defective but it got much better over time. I feel it was a break in period but man does it still look great. The picture is crystal clear. The real way to test is to use some of the you tube apps and things on the television to see if it is happening there or just when you have your PC connected this will help you eliminate other factors in your diagnosis. Make sure you turn off hardware acceleration in your browsers / video players. That can sometimes cause distortion as well. I had an ongoing issue with google chrome when playing videos which corrected itself after changing some of the settings. Update the TV to the latest firmware. I currently use a 3d Club adapter from display port to hdmi 2.0 for a clear 60hz 4k picture. If its still giving you issues worst case scenario press settings and go to OLED panel Settings and select the clear noise. This will take some time to complete but once done your picture should be restored to look like new. It is not something you should have to do very often. You can also do the picture test to make sure it looks as it should. Gaming and 3d on this set is AMAZING. Enjoy the TV man


----------



## animeowns

yeah I notice switching to a more thicker cable the problem is now gone this is a very nice immersive screen and coming from the dell 5k 27 inch panel I thought I would be able to select 10 bit in the color in pc mode but I see it only has 8 bit what are the best settings for pc mode I did update the firmware so the input lag should be at 33 instead of 55 now. current firmware 4.30 15 and can you please link me to the displayport to hdmi adapter you are using so I can purchase one.


----------



## danycyo

You can prolly get a better deal on amazon but this is the adapter.

http://m.sears.com/club3d-displayport-1.2-to-hdmi-2.0-uhd/p-SPM16952157407?sid=IDx20110310x00001i&gclid=CjwKEAiA94nCBRDxismumrL83icSJAAeeETQEa0gBPOXGPaqKMyn4ueSX7ytKUqsFG52hL2HZ6ATMRoCxjnw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> You can prolly get a better deal on amazon but this is the adapter.
> 
> http://m.sears.com/club3d-displayport-1.2-to-hdmi-2.0-uhd/p-SPM16952157407?sid=IDx20110310x00001i&gclid=CjwKEAiA94nCBRDxismumrL83icSJAAeeETQEa0gBPOXGPaqKMyn4ueSX7ytKUqsFG52hL2HZ6ATMRoCxjnw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


do you get a better picture using displayport to hdmi ?


----------



## danycyo

You get 4k @ 60hz 4:4:4 instead of 30hz making your PC experience much better on the TV. I guess it depends what gpu you have. My 7950's can only output 30hz with an hdmi 2.0 cord because they have an hdmi 1.4 port and are limited. That is why the adapter helps in my case. If you have a modern gpu like a 1080 you prolly wouldn't need the adapter.


----------



## gree

Do any of you have problems with the volume being to low?

I got the e6 model and you have to turn the volume really high to hear semi loud


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Do any of you have problems with the volume being to low?
> 
> I got the e6 model and you have to turn the volume really high to hear semi loud


Well i have the tv speakers muted I use my pc speakers or headphones and as for tv volume it seems fine for me even without a soundbar but I use it mostly in pc mode have not started watching live tv or movies yet


----------



## animeowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> You get 4k @ 60hz 4:4:4 instead of 30hz making your PC experience much better on the TV. I guess it depends what gpu you have. My 7950's can only output 30hz with an hdmi 2.0 cord because they have an hdmi 1.4 port and are limited. That is why the adapter helps in my case. If you have a modern gpu like a 1080 you prolly wouldn't need the adapter.


I am getting 4k 60hz 4:4:4 color chroma on hdmi but my titan xp is hdmi 2.0 so I shouldn't have a need to purchase the displayport to hdmi unless it will make the picture quality better correct?


----------



## AnimeNY

Im currently contemplating selling My Samsung 48 inch JS8500 to purchase the OLED55C6P. Im thinking of upgrading for a screen size boost and for OLED.

Is this a worthwhile upgrade? or should i wait for the 2017 (which will supposedly be a big improvement from this years model.)


----------



## danycyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animeowns*
> 
> I am getting 4k 60hz 4:4:4 color chroma on hdmi but my titan xp is hdmi 2.0 so I shouldn't have a need to purchase the displayport to hdmi unless it will make the picture quality better correct?


Yea your titan should be fine. No need for the adapter with your existing gpu. You wouldn't see any graphic improvement.


----------



## animeowns

I see my other display is a dell 5k but I prefer the 4k OLED over it even though the resolution is smaller on this panel I prefer this OLED 4k to the Dell 5k IPS 10 bit panel 27 inch the screen is to small to really get the benefit of 5k resolution in all its glory on 27 inch not to mention the contrast ratio and backlight bleed the dell has


----------



## gavros777

Has anyone played hdr pc games on the Oled55c6p?
Does the tv go on hdr mode automatically when it detects an hdr pc game?


----------



## Ambush083

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Has anyone played hdr pc games on the Oled55c6p?
> Does the tv go on hdr mode automatically when it detects an hdr pc game?


It's funny you should mention HDR. I wasn't sure how long it would take for it to become a thing. I recently purchased Resident Evil. An 'HDR' notification popped up similar to a 4K HDR Bluray. It looks decent and I didn't have to touch a thing. It has to be played in Full Screen mode for it to work. There's even 2 or 3 different HDR settings in the Graphics options regarding levels of brightness.


----------



## Malinkadink

So i know this is the 55C6P thread but i think inquiries about any of the 55" 2016 lineup is valid. Long story short friend wants to ditch his OLED, offering his OLED55B6P for $1k, i feel like i'd be a fool to pass it up. I have it here with me already been demoing it, 440 hours usage time, recent firmware update also dropped the input lag to 28ms with game mode, however PC mode with 4:4:4 is still 70ms.


----------



## mlb426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ambush083*
> 
> It's funny you should mention HDR. I wasn't sure how long it would take for it to become a thing. I recently purchased Resident Evil. An 'HDR' notification popped up similar to a 4K HDR Bluray. It looks decent and I didn't have to touch a thing. It has to be played in Full Screen mode for it to work. There's even 2 or 3 different HDR settings in the Graphics options regarding levels of brightness.


I just played resident evil 7 tonight and noticed same. What a difference between hdr and non hdr in this game.

Question for you guys. Noticed when playing re7 tonight, and in most games, lip sync looks off. Wondering if anyone here is having issues with that and if it is related to the tv or not. I am transmitting audio through a creative sound card to my receiver via the aux port. I heard there were issues using hdmi for audio with the LG tv so i disabled that in the nvidia control panel.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ambush083*
> 
> It's funny you should mention HDR. I wasn't sure how long it would take for it to become a thing. I recently purchased Resident Evil. An 'HDR' notification popped up similar to a 4K HDR Bluray. It looks decent and I didn't have to touch a thing. It has to be played in Full Screen mode for it to work. There's even 2 or 3 different HDR settings in the Graphics options regarding levels of brightness.


Thank you for the information!
Cant wait to play the new Hitman game in HDR, will try resident evil 7 too.


----------



## gavros777

By the way has anyone tried playing pc games in 3d with the oled55c6p?
I read you dont have to use nvidia's 3d vision but still have to pay for a software or license to nvidia.


----------



## PixelMason

Hello,

I'm PixelMason, and this is my 1st post here on Overclockers.

I'm in the market for this tv, and I'm hoping someone here can tell me if the 55" version displays 3D at 1080p, or only 540p. Can anyone clarify?

Thanks very much!

PixelMason


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelMason*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm PixelMason, and this is my 1st post here on Overclockers.
> 
> I'm in the market for this tv, and I'm hoping someone here can tell me if the 55" version displays 3D at 1080p, or only 540p. Can anyone clarify?
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> PixelMason


I've read it displays 3d at 1080p.


----------



## PixelMason

Thanks for your reply, Gavros! Can you recall where you found this info? I'd like to try and verify it before I buy. My concern is that I read with another model, the 55" displays 540p, while the 65" displays 1080p.


----------



## gavros777

I read it at avsforum and was disappointed it wasnt 4k 3d lol. I'm a noob.
Visit that forum and ask there to verify it. There are a lot of experts there about these oled tvs.


----------



## PixelMason

Lol, yeah, it's different with passive 3D, but with a 4K unit, passive is the WAY to go!! Thanks for the tip; I'll go looking there for more info..


----------



## Pandora's Box

55C6P owner here - 3D Blurays play at 1080P on the TV.


----------



## PixelMason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 55C6P owner here - 3D Blurays play at 1080P on the TV.


Thanks for the info, PB! Have you tried playing 3D games on it? How does it work?


----------



## gavros777

Does forza horizon 3 supports hdr on pc?
I just got it couple days ago and didnt see my oled55c6p tv going to hdr mode when playing it.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelMason*
> 
> Thanks for the info, PB! Have you tried playing 3D games on it? How does it work?


Have not played any games in 3D, just 3D Blurays.


----------



## aberrero

Just got this today and am using it as my monitor right now. I am beyond words. This is just so incredible. I think it's too big to use as a monitor long term, but a 21:9 OLED display that is as wide as this, just shorter, with 5k pixels across, would be godlike.


----------



## dcchristopher

Hello! Looking forward to receiving my 55C6P on Friday. I've been eyeing these TVs since the 2015 models. My 50" Panasonic VIERA (plasma) would simply not quit so I gave it away to a coworker. I just couldn't wait any longer. Meanwhile, Google Shopping showed a total steal of a price ($1175) at eBuyUSA. Bought it only to be told one reason after another (by what sounded like the owner of this fine establishment) why I should get the late 2016 batch instead of the problematic early 2016 models (judder and banding, allegedly). Something tells me it's just a matter of updating the firmware but I'm a sucker so I went along with the upsell. $1600 (no tax, free shipping) is still a great deal. I think this guy also owns Joe's A/V (mentioned in an much earlier post on here).

Anyway, I'm really stoked and people's reviews on here stoke the fire even more! I'm going to use it to watch movies and the occasional streamed show (Hulu, Netflix, Amazon). I already have a slew of ultrawides for personal computing. I just look forward to re-experiencing some of my movies.

I just wanted to throw some prices out there in case people are on the fence. I thought Amazon was good at $2K (with a $150 GC) but $1600 out the door is almost too good to be true (we'll find out soon enough ;-))

Thank you in advance to all the users on here for information on getting the most out of this TV through the settings!

Cheers!


----------



## aberrero

I ordered mine through beach camera for $1400. See if your credit card will price match the $1175 price at eBuyUSA.


----------



## dcchristopher

I hate these stores where the list price is $2,000 and you end up striking a deal for $1,400 to $1,600. It's just not worth it to me. I recently bought a $76K car for $45.5K and that was enough of a beating to last me the whole year. I get having to do it for cars but TVs, really? I know "everything is negotiable" but I just don't care enough to haggle. I wait until the fanboy pricing phase is over and then jump in when the prices drop to half or so.

Long story short, the guy at eBuyUSA ended up shipping me the very same TV model (May revision) he claimed was defective, discontinued, and not covered by warranty but at a 37% markup. The TV seems to work fine except for a small area in the top-left where there's a shadow of sorts. It's imperceptible most of the time but when the top of the screen is entirely bright white (commercials, etc), you can see that the left third of the screen is a little darker than the rest (about the same area that the input name, e.g. "HDMI 1", takes up). I'm keeping the TV and I'll let Citi clean up that mess. I have a sales receipt for $1,165, a credit card charge for $1,597, and I received exactly what I ordered the first time. I hope that's pretty straight forward for them.

So, the one thing that almost depressed me upon streaming some shows from Hulu/Netflix is that the picture quality looked a lot more like LED TVs (everything looks like it was filmed with a home video camera) and a lot less like my Plasma (which naturally has a more cinema-like feel). Everything looked like you were in the same room with the actors (like when watching sports) as opposed to looking at them on a screen (like when watching a movie). Perhaps some people like the photorealism but I like the film effect. Luckily I was able to switch to a different video mode and that _mostly_ fixed that problem.

Other than that, I'm very happy with the purchase. The picture quality is just amazing although it really needs the corresponding source to truly shine. So, XBox One S, anyone? (UHD BluRay, HDR, etc)


----------



## aberrero

I just bought an Xbox One S for $200. If you want to get a cinematic feel, watch a 4k blu ray like Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon that has a film source. It's just incredible.


----------



## roberta507

Just finished setting up LG B6/55 to replace my Pana plasma and wow what an improvement
The plasma was great but oled takes it to the next level
Prices in retail market have gone up... so hello ebay $1499.00
Try to buy from an authorized LG dealer so you don't run into warranty issues down the road
PS:Bought the 2017 Nvidia Shield which is 4K compatible for streaming but you need a fast internet connection
Step up Kodi and now have access to all 4K material no more disks


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Just finished setting up LG B6/55 to replace my Pana plasma and wow what an improvement
> The plasma was great but oled takes it to the next level
> Prices in retail market have gone up... so hello ebay $1499.00
> Try to buy from an authorized LG dealer so you don't run into warranty issues down the road
> PS:Bought the 2017 Nvidia Shield which is 4K compatible for steaming but you need a fast internet connection
> Step up Kodi and now have access to all 4K material no more disks


Be sure to use DsPlayer instead of the regular Kodi! Or maybe MPV as an external player if your HTPC isn't Windows.


----------



## dcchristopher

Just to have some basic audio, as the TV's speakers are anemic, I got an LG soundbar that was on sale at Best Buy. I really wanted the LG HS8/LAS855M but it's a clearance item and can only be had online with slow shipping. I needed instant gratification (just bought The Revenant to enjoy the TV in its full 4K HDR glory) so I settled for the LG SH3K which was less than half the price and does the trick (bass + bigger audio).

So I ended up getting the Oppo UDP-203 which ended up working great and can serve as my audio decoder in the future if I want to "invest" in a 7.1 multichannel amp and speakers. There are so many moments in the movie where I'd swear they filmed them just to sell TVs like this one: the crackling of the camp fire going up into the night sky, the sun twinkling behind some drooping branches ... just pure cinematographic pr0n! I don't know that I've seen (and was awed by) this level of detail before.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn that's a hella deal! How is the Xboxe S with the C6? Movies only? Any HDR games? The PS4 Pro HDR games are very impressive, nearly matching high-end PC graphic fidelity, and I usually cringe when looking at console games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Just got this today and am using it as my monitor right now. I am beyond words. This is just so incredible. I think it's too big to use as a monitor long term, but a 21:9 OLED display that is as wide as this, just shorter, with 5k pixels across, would be godlike.


I had a 21:9 monitor before, it was great but i couldn't stand the lightbleed anymore.
Though i really enjoy gaming on this screen it is a bit too big for fps (since i am sitting on the desk, even though my desk is huge) because there is too much eye travel.
I for sure enjoy fps games like bf1 but i don't expect to get a competitive level again with this screen.
What games are you guys playing?
I recently bought steep and i was mind blowing


----------



## Foxrun

I picked up the 55inch about 2 weeks ago and just recently started noticing a stuck pixel toward the middle right side. Has anyone been able to fix these? Ive got BB to come and replace it in a week, but if I can fix it myself Ill be content. It's a bright white/green dot


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> I picked up the 55inch about 2 weeks ago and just recently started noticing a stuck pixel toward the middle right side. Has anyone been able to fix these? Ive got BB to come and replace it in a week, but if I can fix it myself Ill be content. It's a bright white/green dot


There is a menu option for it, have you tried that? It's mainly for fixing image retention but it might work. On LCDs massaging with you rfinger works, but I have no idea if that applies to OLED.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> There is a menu option for it, have you tried that? It's mainly for fixing image retention but it might work. On LCDs massaging with you rfinger works, but I have no idea if that applies to OLED.


I left the clear panel noise option on over night and poof my stuck pixel is gone! Thanks for the help


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> I left the clear panel noise option on over night and poof my stuck pixel is gone! Thanks for the help


Awesome. Glad it worked.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> I picked up the 55inch about 2 weeks ago and just recently started noticing a stuck pixel toward the middle right side. Has anyone been able to fix these? Ive got BB to come and replace it in a week, but if I can fix it myself Ill be content. It's a bright white/green dot


I thought bright white dot means dead pixel. I have one too on top right corner, do i have any chance making it go away?


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I thought bright white dot means dead pixel. I have one too on top right corner, do i have any chance making it go away?


I tried many of those videos on youtube to fix a stuck pixel but none of them worked. The clear panel noise option under oled panel settings in the picture tab is what finally worked. It should take about an hour for it to run and you cannot use the tv in that time.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> I tried many of those videos on youtube to fix a stuck pixel but none of them worked. The clear panel noise option under oled panel settings in the picture tab is what finally worked. It should take about an hour for it to run and you cannot use the tv in that time.


Thanks for the advice, i will try it tonight. I have little hopes though as mine is bright white only and it usually means dead pixel.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, i will try it tonight. I have little hopes though as mine is bright white only and it usually means dead pixel.


Mine was also a bright white except for when against a black background, at that point it was green. So I hope for the best! That white light might get fixed


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hey guys, any of you encounter signal interruption from the gpu?
Basically screen going black for one second and displaying again like nothing happened?
I switched my 980ti for a 1080ti and did a clean install of the drivers, don't know if i missed a setting or something.
Colors are rgb 32bits 8bpc full range
I hope it is not a gpu issue


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Hey guys, any of you encounter signal interruption from the gpu?
> Basically screen going black for one second and displaying again like nothing happened?
> I switched my 980ti for a 1080ti and did a clean install of the drivers, don't know if i missed a setting or something.
> Colors are rgb 32bits 8bpc full range
> I hope it is not a gpu issue


Make sure you have disabled hdmi audio in nvidia control panel.
That was causing my tv to lose signal all the time and had to turn it off and on many times till the signal come back on.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Make sure you have disabled hdmi audio in nvidia control panel.
> That was causing my tv to lose signal all the time and had to turn it off and on many times till the signal come back on.


You should try a new cable. I bought a brand new cable which works great on my Xbox with 4k, but no signal from my desktop. I'm using the Xbox One S HDMI cable with nvidia audio and it works great.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Make sure you have disabled hdmi audio in nvidia control panel.
> That was causing my tv to lose signal all the time and had to turn it off and on many times till the signal come back on.


Yeah but if i do that i won't have sound.
Edit : Btw i just tried it and i still have the same issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> You should try a new cable. I bought a brand new cable which works great on my Xbox with 4k, but no signal from my desktop. I'm using the Xbox One S HDMI cable with nvidia audio and it works great.


The thing is. It was working great with my 980ti sli, is there any reason that switching to a 1080ti could introduce this behaviour except a faulty card?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Yeah but if i do that i won't have sound.
> Edit : Btw i just tried it and i still have the same issue.
> The thing is. It was working great with my 980ti sli, is there any reason that switching to a 1080ti could introduce this behaviour except a faulty card?


I would try a display port to an hdmi adapter just in case your 1080ti hdmi port is at fault.
There are also a lot of reports from people with signal problems similar to yours solving them after using a display port to an hdmi adapter.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I would try a display port to an hdmi adapter just in case your 1080ti hdmi port is at fault.
> There are also a lot of reports from people with signal problems similar to yours solving them after using a display port to an hdmi adapter.


Thought about that but that would mean buying an adaptater, will just send the card back to rma since it will be cost free.
All the tests i ran point the issue to the gpu so...


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Thought about that but that would mean buying an adaptater, will just send the card back to rma since it will be cost free.
> All the tests i ran point the issue to the gpu so...


Ive had this issue randomly, but it typically only happens once and then wont happen again until I start my computer up the next time I turn it on.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Ive had this issue randomly, but it typically only happens once and then wont happen again until I start my computer up the next time I turn it on.


Depending on the day it happens quite a lot.
Evga send me a brand new card but i had the issue again just out of the box.
Since my friend who has a 1080p display connected with dp has also this issue along with numerous people on different people i think it's safe to say it's an issue coming from the driver (the driver prior the release of the 1080ti hadn't the issue), which nvidia would fix it, it's been 4 release already.


----------



## gavros777

I have a komplete audio 6 interface and i would like to connect it to this tv. Is the spdif to digital optical cable i need to get?
Also would i need a converter to go along with it?


----------



## Serper

I just started having this issue after the last firmware update - I thought maybe the drivers were causing this or a bad hdmi cable. I'm trying the hdmi audio off, now. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hey game did you check the new update?
What's up with all the different hdr mode?
I saw that hdr game is supposed to lower the input game on the 2017 version of the screen but what about the c5?
Also i'm still not sure what option i should choose in nvidia control panel









Halp plz


----------



## gatorkea

Is there a known issue where the PC input does not register when booting up a computer? I get the typical 3 picture modes, no game mode sometimes. Then I have to restart the pc and do weird things to get it working again. Also when this happens I get noticeably high input lag. And the colors are too bright.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serper*
> 
> I just started having this issue after the last firmware update - I thought maybe the drivers were causing this or a bad hdmi cable. I'm trying the hdmi audio off, now. Thanks for the suggestion.


Even with hdmi audio off i still lose signal when i turn the tv off and on and it started happening a lot since last firmware update.

Yesterday i used a display port to hdmi adapter and the problem completely went away. I was using that adapter for my htc vive and was like let me use it on my tv and plug the vive on the hdmi port, problem solved.

Only side effect i have now since i use nvidia sli every time i restart the pc i have to update my display settings in the nvidia control panel. I have it to rgb full and it keeps going to rgb limited after each restart.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Even with hdmi audio off i still lose signal when i turn the tv off and on and it started happening a lot since last firmware update.
> 
> Yesterday i used a display port to hdmi adapter and the problem completely went away. I was using that adapter for my htc vive and was like let me use it on my tv and plug the vive on the hdmi port, problem solved.
> 
> Only side effect i have now since i use nvidia sli every time i restart the pc i have to update my display settings in the nvidia control panel. I have it to rgb full and it keeps going to rgb limited after each restart.


We are still talking about the screen loosing signal periodically right?
It was fixed for me and since the driver before this one (nvidia) i have the same issue happening again.
I'm thinking about rolling back but damn we will loose some features on pubg :/


----------



## danycyo

So I haven't been able to post in the past week because my lg c6 is defective. I have owned it for about 13 months. I come home yesterday and turn it on. It started getting extremely hot to the point it started to melt thru the screen on the bottom to the right of the power switch. I unplugged immediately and fought with lg customer service for 2 days. They send a technician to my house who burned his hand on the TV and clearly stated it was defective also. I am waiting for the replacement which lg said they would cover. I have been without a tv for a week and going back and forth with lg and the repair techs. This experience has been so frustrating and my fear is that the TV will not work the same after the repair. Time will tell. I will keep you posted. LG customer service isn't the best either. I had to speak to 4 people before someone took ownership. They also said there will be no insurance if something happens to it again which is absurd considering the TV is defective and they are doing everything in their power not to replace it.just curious if anyone else had issues with their Oled or had to deal with customer service?

So we are approaching week 3 in the game of chasing customer service and the repair shop. LG cannot even cross reference if the panel has been sent and the repair shop tells me to call LG. I am running in circles and beyond frustrated with both parties involved. One day it will be fixed (I hope). Just don't wish this experience on my worst enemy. Some signature series this turned out to be. Wish me luck.

So week 4 and the story gets better. LG finally sent the new panel. I tracked it and it arrived at the shop 2 days ago. The shop calls me to say let's schedule an appointment. I get up early excited to get my fixed tv. They walk into my apartment with a big box. They go "where's the TV?" "I have the panel." These idiots took my TV 4 weeks ago to the shop to repair it. Now they feel stupid and now I'm pissed. Long story short the guy is fixing it tonight and I gotta get up early again tomorrow to wait for these idiots. Can't make this up.

So after all the BS I finally got my TV. I must say that the new panel ($1250) that LG replaced for me for free looks better then my TV did when I bought it originally. I am not sure if its a newer model panel, I assume it is, but it looks gorgeous with all the same settings saved as I had prior. The 1080 TI makes this TV shine. It looks amazing with 4k HDR content. I kinda feel bad for complaining as bad as I did but 4 weeks without being able to use your PC can be frustrating. After all of this and 4 weeks of going crazy with the shop and LG Customer Service and giving them "Hell" I am more than satisfied with the result. The experience sucked but the outcome worked out.

Don't wish the experience on anyone else though. Hopefully defective OLED's are rare.


----------



## zipeldiablo

4 weeks is a long time, i wouldn't have been so patient









Wonder if next year we will have at least panels more oriented for gaming, time will tell i guess


----------



## zipeldiablo

Anyone looking to buy the c8 model?
Looks amazing.
So disappointed it won't ship with an hdmi 2.1 though, i was really looking forward 4k at 120hz


----------



## animeowns

zipeldiablo said:


> Anyone looking to buy the c8 model?
> Looks amazing.
> So disappointed it won't ship with an hdmi 2.1 though, i was really looking forward 4k at 120hz


I think everyone is waiting on the 4k 120hz and above gsync monitors now that there will be a chance to get a 65 inch with 120hz + gsync


----------



## zipeldiablo

animeowns said:


> I think everyone is waiting on the 4k 120hz and above gsync monitors now that there will be a chance to get a 65 inch with 120hz + gsync


65" is way too big imo, 55" is already a tad too big for me, i would prefer 45".

The new c8 is compatible with 4k 120hz but doesn't have the hdmi 2.1 
That's sad, especially since hdmi 2.1 comes with vrr so in theory gsync won't be needed anymore


----------



## somethingname

I been playing around with a 65" b7a for a week now. PC gaming motion blur is really good but not as good as CRT as I remember. I was really expecting that sorta level of responce time. Some games do look that good tbh but I find many still have noticeable motion blur.


----------



## JackCY

zipeldiablo said:


> Anyone looking to buy the c8 model?
> Looks amazing.
> So disappointed it won't ship with an hdmi 2.1 though, i was really looking forward 4k at 120hz


Certainly not at the prices they want for C8. Also no support for 4k 120Hz, maybe 1080p 120Hz it can do but it should really be doing 240-480Hz with flawless strobing. Sadly none of these are common TV features so they can't be bothered to add them to their TVs to be able to expand to more enthusiast and PC users. Probably no 1:1 mapped 1440p 120Hz+ either and no adaptive sync, so... they can eat it for that money.

And no 40-45" either.


----------



## zipeldiablo

JackCY said:


> Certainly not at the prices they want for C8. Also no support for 4k 120Hz, maybe 1080p 120Hz it can do but it should really be doing 240-480Hz with flawless strobing. Sadly none of these are common TV features so they can't be bothered to add them to their TVs to be able to expand to more enthusiast and PC users. Probably no 1:1 mapped 1440p 120Hz+ either and no adaptive sync, so... they can eat it for that money.
> 
> And no 40-45" either.


They said it would've support for 4k 120hz but since there is no hdmi 2.1 port on it... lol


----------



## junglechocolate

Didn't even know such a thread existed. I just got this TV (55C6P) 3 weeks ago. Haven't had time to tinker with it. But I liked the 3D way better than my Samsung JU7100 and the TV plays better with my PC than any Samsung TV I ever had. Not sure if anyone else had issues where the pics by default looked crushed and a bit off. 

I have had issues connecting my portable drive to it as it won't recognize it. Even tried shrking my drive to 300 GB to see if it would recognize it. I'm buying a powered USB 3.0 hub to see if it'll work. 

Any recommendations for PC settings? I am on my 55C6P and got it hooked up to my R9 290. I can't seem to be able to get HDR on this card however.
I did set HDMI to deep color but it just stays at 8bpc and I can't tell on Radeon settings if its 4:4:4 or 4:4:2. I'm at 60hz btw


----------



## junglechocolate

CallsignVega said:


> Yes, the OLED55C6P is the best gaming display out there. The picture quality and immersion is just ridiculous.


You still have the C6P?


----------



## junglechocolate

gavros777 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> On the OLED, did any of you check for dead pixels, or just let it go? I'm just wondering about replacement on one dead green, but it really irritates me, but not sure how many times I'd have to return to get a pixel defect free TV. (This is my second one, albeit I have an E6 instead of the c6p).
> 
> 
> I checked my c6 for dead pixels and couldnt find anything. By the way i just learned something that is worse than dead pixels * and that is checking the tv on 5% grayscale,* it can be very terrifying but thank goodness mine was good looking enough.


What do you mean by this lol?


----------



## GHADthc

I've recently started a new sales job, selling TV's and electronics (and even white goods)..and I had the chance to go to an LG product presentation the other week.

It was interesting to see the 8 series OLED's in action, but as I tried to get information out of the reps about 4K 120Hz, they couldn't confirm whether it was a native capability or not, so I am going to assume when "Game mode" is on, its just black frame insertion (especially since the unit doesn't have HDMI 2.1), which is a damn shame really, as I can get an OLED at retailer cost price...they still aren't quite there yet (for use as a monitor as least).


----------



## diggiddi

junglechocolate said:


> Didn't even know such a thread existed. I just got this TV (55C6P) 3 weeks ago. Haven't had time to tinker with it. But I liked the 3D way better than my Samsung JU7100 and the TV plays better with my PC than any Samsung TV I ever had. Not sure if anyone else had issues where the pics by default looked crushed and a bit off.
> 
> I have had issues connecting my portable drive to it as it won't recognize it. Even tried shrking my drive to 300 GB to see if it would recognize it. I'm buying a powered USB 3.0 hub to see if it'll work.
> 
> Any recommendations for PC settings? I am on my 55C6P and got it hooked up to my R9 290. I can't seem to be able to get HDR on this card however.
> I did set HDMI to deep color but it just stays at 8bpc and I can't tell on Radeon settings if its 4:4:4 or 4:4:2. I'm at 60hz btw


It seems only 390 and up have HDR capability
"To fully support 4K at 60 FPS with 10-bit color, the next-generation of Radeon GPUs will be required."
https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Radeon-Technologies-Group-Update-2016-FreeSync-and-HDR


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Picked up this cheapo in a rush from an unexpected sony dying heck it's pretty good even on standard color profile
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-43-...rt-4k-uhd-tv-with-hdr/6229546.p?skuId=6229546

Also picked up the lg sound bar also not too shabby knew the sound probably wasn't going to be very good
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-2-0...gital-amplifier-black/6201020.p?skuId=6201020


----------



## zipeldiablo

Guys, i think we already talked about it years ago but do you know of any rotating arm that can be used to big lg oled tvs ?

Will probably switch to the c8 or c9 (so this year or next year i don't know yet) but since lg doesn not do curved tvs anymore i will need to have the screen further from me otherwise it will become a hassle.
Ergotron does not seam to have anything that can support a 21kg tv the way i want it too.

It should be attached to the desk (probably) and moved further away from it.

ps : on a side note i finally jumped the gun and changed my hdmi cable, no more black screen issue o//


----------



## junglechocolate

diggiddi said:


> It seems only 390 and up have HDR capability
> "To fully support 4K at 60 FPS with 10-bit color, the next-generation of Radeon GPUs will be required."
> https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Radeon-Technologies-Group-Update-2016-FreeSync-and-HDR


Just saw this. Yeah I figured it out today after running DXDIAG and it told me my TV was indeed HDR capable but my card was not. 
R9 290 only has HDMI 1.4 and DP 1.2. neither of which can do HDR


----------



## danycyo

My TV updated software to 5.30.30 and it made a world of a difference with HDR. It runs much smoother and the colors look more vibrant on my 1080TI FTW3. Has anyone else got the update and what are your thoughts?


----------



## animeowns

C7 user here I did not get the update on my end.


----------



## junglechocolate

danycyo said:


> My TV updated software to 5.30.30 and it made a world of a difference with HDR. It runs much smoother and the colors look more vibrant on my 1080TI FTW3. Has anyone else got the update and what are your thoughts?


Not yet tried it out yet but on the AVS forums everyone on C6 likes it


----------



## junglechocolate

animeowns said:


> C7 user here I did not get the update on my end.


I think it's only on C6 line. Each line shoulda gotten an update though...at least the B6 and C6 did it


----------



## junglechocolate

I know this is a shot in the dark but does anyone have an OEM C6 stand they are not using?


----------



## Composerb

junglechocolate said:


> I know this is a shot in the dark but does anyone have an OEM C6 stand they are not using?


I do, but for 55. I have all the internal components for sale off a 55 less the screen since it cracked. I am also selling a 55 and a 65 in like new condition.


----------

